# Are You Ready For Some FOOTBALL!!!!!!!



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so amped for this shit i been watching the third string qb's throw the ball in the dirt in pre-season games. i'm so amped, i don't mind the fact that the replacement refs don't know the damn different between a hold and an unecessary roughness call. AAAAAARRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! I want to see the brothers go at it this year, broncos vs giants all day. but honestly, as long as the patriots and the packers don't make it to the superbowl, i don't mind any team making it. discuss this shit NOW


----------



## The Count (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw Peyton in a couple preseason practices/scrimmage and that boy is back! Unfortunately ur f'n right about these refs man they frickin blow! Only couple more weeks till shit goes down for real


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

i guess these rollitup niggaz is more into badminton than they are football. fuck em though


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, hey, hey. Screw badminton. Lol. This is my first time coming across this thread. I'm definitely a man of the grid iron. I love me some football. Of course, I apparently root for a well-hated team. The Dallas Cowboys. Lol. Yeah, yolk it up y'all. But I support the 'Boys through thick and thin. Just wish we had the Triplets back. God I miss those days. But shit, we got a pretty good line-up. I missed all the draft this year because my inlaws hate football and I didn't have this laptop then. Now I got it and have been doing some research. Can't wait to see how these new guys play for us. Hopefully we can make it to the damn playoffs at least!


----------



## dslantic (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm rooting for the Falcons. I've got other Georgians on my side on that one, including Wayne Coyne. Well, FalC Power!!!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 27, 2012)

i cant wait till my saints play the redskins. sorry to hand you your first loss in the nfl rg3.


----------



## The Count (Aug 27, 2012)

Blazin - If our D is going to play that sloppy they better come up with at least 2 turnovers a game. I know we're down a bunch of guys but man the past two games Jacksonville n houstons offense has made us look like a high school team. I think well be fine once greer, lofton and Hawthorne are back in the lineup


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 27, 2012)

AZ Cardinals season ticket holder here!!! Cant wait until the fun begins! Offense has some issues on the o-line and QB! Defense should be solid again.


----------



## crackbaby (Aug 27, 2012)

The NFL is boring as hell! The SEC is the king of all football!!


----------



## The Count (Aug 27, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> AZ Cardinals season ticket holder here!!! Cant wait until the fun begins! Offense has some issues on the o-line and QB! Defense should be solid again.


Tell coach to stick with Skelton ... Kolb is a sorry excuse for a QB. Skelton will get u in the playoffs!


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been going crazy waiting, the off season drives me nuts.


----------



## Fergman (Aug 27, 2012)

Fucking right I am!!!!!!!!!!!

Supporting the Texans and whoever is playing the Cowboys that week.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 27, 2012)

Fergman said:


> Fucking right I am!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Supporting the Texans and whoever is playing the Cowboys that week.


if i'm not mistaken my G-Men playing against them clown boys. you already know that front four gonna make romo repeat 2010 and break his clavicle


----------



## ...... (Aug 28, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> if i'm not mistaken my G-Men playing against them clown boys. you already know that front four gonna make romo repeat 2010 and break his clavicle


 It don't matter cause the Eagles are gonna beat both and the punk ass redskins.They were 5-1 against the East last year,this year I think they can sweep the whole division.I think the cowboys might actually finish 4th behind the redskins.


----------



## ...... (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing the Giants break Romos neck again though lol.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 28, 2012)

LMAO son.....you WILDIN if you think the eagles gonna sweep the giants, cowboys and redskins. to me the NFC east is the hardest division to play in. real talk though the dog fighter is gonna end up bruisin his ribs again and they gonna get fucked since they don't got vince young now either.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 28, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> but honestly, as long as the packers don't make it to the superbowl,


Why ya gotta hate on my boys?


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 28, 2012)

pre season sucks balls cant wait for the season to start!!! Giants Cowboys gonna be there drunk and high as shit NYG!!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 29, 2012)

The Count said:


> Tell coach to stick with Skelton ... Kolb is a sorry excuse for a QB. Skelton will get u in the playoffs!


I dont know why people say that. I go to every home game I have seen Skelton since day 1 and botton line is HE SUCKS... Dude has good tools big time arm and can stay in the pocket and is big like Ben Rothlesburger but he has no accuracy he's like Derek Anderson 2.0 no accuracy what so ever .. Those wins he had last season came by way of the defense and special teams.. Patrick Peterson returned punts in 2 different games and Defensive end Calias Campbell blocked a game winning field goal. Kolb on the other hand sucks too.. Right now it's a push because they both are stinking big time.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 29, 2012)

fuck the cardinals. i just feel bad for fitzgerald


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 29, 2012)

...... said:


> It don't matter cause the Eagles are gonna beat both and the punk ass redskins.They were 5-1 against the East last year,this year I think they can sweep the whole division.I think the cowboys might actually finish 4th behind the redskins.


Then your alarm clock went off........


----------



## smok3h (Aug 29, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> i just feel bad for fitzgerald


Don't. He makes millions and millions of dollars. I'm sure he's just fine.


----------



## VapedGhost (Aug 29, 2012)

Being from Denver..
GO BRONCOS!!!

I can not wait to see Manning in the regular season.


----------



## JimmyKing (Aug 29, 2012)

Cheesehead here.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 29, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Cheesehead here.


Nice! Me too!


...and judging from your location, I see your behind enemy lines. I lived in St. Paul for three years, but I'm back in Wisconsin now.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 29, 2012)

g men gonna maul the pack like last year and hand them an early exit


----------



## smok3h (Aug 29, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> g men gonna maul the pack like last year and hand them an early exit


Maybe. 

I'm hoping and thinking the opposite is gonna happen.


----------



## ...... (Aug 30, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> Then your alarm clock went off........


 Yea right,If Vick stays healthy no NFC East team is fucking with them.They should of won the 1st game against the Giants last year if not for some bullshit tipped ball interceptions,then the second game they get beat by fucking Vince Young lol.Only way the Giants will beat the Eagles is if it's the week 17 game and the Eagles are resting there starters.The Cowboys are no match at all for them.The Eagles completely embarrassed them both games last year.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 30, 2012)

...... said:


> Yea right,If Vick stays healthy no NFC East team is fucking with them.They should of won the 1st game against the Giants last year if not for some bullshit tipped ball interceptions,then the second game they get beat by fucking Vince Young lol.Only way the Giants will beat the Eagles is if it's the week 17 game and the Eagles are resting there starters.The Cowboys are no match at all for them.The Eagles completely embarrassed them both games last year.


i doubt it. nfc east is the best division in all of football in my opinion. 4 playoff potential teams now that redskins got RGIII. afc and nfc north is the next best.


----------



## JimmyKing (Aug 30, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Nice! Me too!
> 
> 
> ...and judging from your location, I see your behind enemy lines. I lived in St. Paul for three years, but I'm back in Wisconsin now.



haha Yeah. I'm around the St. Paul area. I'm originally from Northwestern Wisconsin so at least I grew up in the right area haha.


----------



## JimmyKing (Aug 30, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> g men gonna maul the pack like last year and hand them an early exit


Just going to point out to ya pard, the Giants didn't beat the Packers in that game. The Packers beat themselves. they HELPED the Giants beat them.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 30, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> fuck the cardinals. i just feel bad for fitzgerald


Fuck You!!!!


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 30, 2012)

Cowboys, Giants in the Meadowlands, cant wait.


----------



## ...... (Aug 31, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> i doubt it. nfc east is the best division in all of football in my opinion. 4 playoff potential teams now that redskins got RGIII. afc and nfc north is the next best.


 Nah after last year it aint the best.It's a joke that a team won the division with a 9-7 record.Atleast they won the super bowl though lol.You give the cowboys and redskins to much credit,both teams got a lot of question marks and will only make the playoffs if the eagles or giants self destruct.


----------



## BA142 (Sep 1, 2012)

Seahawks fan here. Hoping Russell Wilson can help us out offensively....I think Marshawn will have another solid year. Our D is on the upswing....if it weren't for the 49ers in our division I'd have higher hopes.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 1, 2012)

honestly, all the teams in the nfl suck except the giants.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 4, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Seahawks fan here. Hoping Russell Wilson can help us out offensively....I think Marshawn will have another solid year. Our D is on the upswing....if it weren't for the 49ers in our division I'd have higher hopes.


See you fuck heads Sunday!!! Should be a pretty decent game seeing how both teams have shitty QB's and a decent running game... Cardinals defense is nasty!!


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 4, 2012)

bro the cardinals everything sucks. sorry, they just do. skelton sucks. kolb sucks. fitzgerald should get traded. offensive line sucks. they got a couple cb's and that's it. and i don't even know their names.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 4, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> bro the cardinals everything sucks. sorry, they just do. skelton sucks. kolb sucks. fitzgerald should get traded. offensive line sucks. they got a couple cb's and that's it. and i don't even know their names.


YOu are fucking nuts dude. They have one of the NFL's top defense's. The Cardinals defense turned the season around last year winning 7 of their last 8. I agree the QB situation sucks but saying they suck all around sounds like a typical stupid NY Giants fan who doesnt know shit outside of NY. Cardinals defense has players like Darnell Dockett, Adrian Wilson, Calias Campbell , Kerry Rhodes and the next Derelle Revis in Patrick Peterson plus that bad ass fast linebacker named Darryl Washington. Yup you're nothing but typical NY fan.. I have to sit next to you fags when the Giants come into town and then hear you guys say year after year " Eli Manning sucks."


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 4, 2012)

never heard of them, therefore they suck. don't think that because you know all about your team that you are a football czar. i know all about the giants but i don't say i should be coaching them.


----------



## ...... (Sep 4, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> YOu are fucking nuts dude. They have one of the NFL's top defense's. The Cardinals defense turned the season around last year winning 7 of their last 8. I agree the QB situation sucks but saying they suck all around sounds like a typical stupid NY Giants fan who doesnt know shit outside of NY. Cardinals defense has players like Darnell Dockett, Adrian Wilson, Calias Campbell , Kerry Rhodes and the next Derelle Revis in Patrick Peterson plus that bad ass fast linebacker named Darryl Washington. Yup you're nothing but typical NY fan.. I have to sit next to you fags when the Giants come into town and then hear you guys say year after year " Eli Manning sucks."


 I think Patrick Peterson is gonna have a big year.I wanted the eagles to move up and grab him but our CB position worked out anyway.Eagles straight up robbed the Cardinals with that Kolb trade lol.Cardinals got a ways to go before they're contenders.They need to completely overhaul there O-line.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 5, 2012)

lets go *giants!*


----------



## The God of Fire and Hell (Sep 5, 2012)

Always going to support the Oakland Raiders til the day I day. The bad boys of football with the most aggressive, loyal, insane, down to earth fans, whom make up the Raider Nation. West Coast to East Coast and world wide. 


While I absolutely can not wait to see some of the actual Raider's season games, I am just completely happy it's American Football season!



> [SIZE=+2]
> [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+2] [/SIZE]*
> [SIZE=+2] [SIZE=+2] The Autumn Wind is a pirate
> ...


----------



## smok3h (Sep 5, 2012)

Hour and a half until kickoff!

Can't believe I'm actually gonna be rooting for the Cowboys tonight...it just feels so wrong.


----------



## ...... (Sep 6, 2012)

lol fuck the giants,can't believe they lost to the garbage ass cowboys.


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2012)

haha,they gonna upset all of "yous".............haha go boys.

the g men suck ass>>>>>>>haha
and dem beagles.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 6, 2012)

...... said:


> lol fuck the giants,can't believe they lost to the garbage ass cowboys.


It's OK. They only need to go like 8-7 the rest of the way to make the playoffs.  

PS - That was a sloppy bullshit game. So sick of players "not being ready" for reg season.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 6, 2012)

genuity said:


> haha,they gonna upset all of "yous".............haha go boys.
> 
> the g men suck ass>>>>>>>haha
> and dem beagles.


^^^ hahahahahha indeed.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

defense murdered any chance we had of winning. 3 deep passes let off leading to touchdowns. fucking rediculous. like he said up top, though, we only have to go 9-7 to win the division.


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 7, 2012)

Giants corners were awful all injured I am sure they will bounce back later on in the season and the Cowboys didnt look that great to be honest!


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 7, 2012)

Cant wait to check out Peyton think he is gonna be an absolute beast with von miller racking mad sacks!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 7, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Giants corners were awful all injured I am sure they will bounce back later on in the season and the Cowboys didnt look that great to be honest!


Take away the pre-snap penalties and they looked like a solid team.

Hard to gauge any team off of one performance, but I think most people who _truly_ offer an objective opinion on football would agree that the Cowboys didn't look half-bad.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 7, 2012)

offensively they had a few false start penalties and a couple holding but they were solid when they weren't getting penalized. tony romo has a good individual performance apart from the interception to anquan boley. shoulda went for a pick 6, i think that would've changed the momentum of the game.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 8, 2012)

Football tomorrow. Fuck yeah I'm ready for this. I have no idea what game I'm going to check out for the noon game but then I've got Packers at 3, then just gotta wait for The late game. Can't wait, i'm ready to see how Manning is going to do.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

The best thing about football tomorrow is that my Giants can't lose. And yeah, the Giants did look awful. I swear this team is infuriating. Our secondary has been a joke for years. Tell one of these guys to start drinking milk or some shit.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2012)

...........Go Lions.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2012)

Still no cable so no NFL except for what is on national tv. I'm trying to talk the old man into driving about 30 miles so we can watch the Lions with a meetup group. Go Lions. 


Loved it that UM got kicked in the fanny by Bama. Go STATE!


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 9, 2012)

Go to a bar or Applebees or something


----------



## billybob420 (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't have any cable either, but I suffice streaming games online. There's a really good site. Stream obviously has low quality (especially compared to HD) but for someone like me it works out fine enough. I watch TV on a second monitor, sports is the only live TV I watch.

If anyone wants a link feel free to PM me. It's for pretty much all sports, not just NFL, and they very rarely let me down, even on obscure stuff.

Anyways... I'm a Browns fan.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't wait! my Bears kick off in 30 minutes...going to stomp the Colts..the replacement refs looked better than the old refs so far..hope it continues.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2012)

NJSkaPunk said:


> Go to a bar or Applebees or something


Applebee's hadn't thought of them. Went to a few places around here and no one watches the Lions. The Bears, Vikings, San Fran, and the like, yes, but no Lions.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 11, 2012)

fuckin' Alex Smith......


----------



## boneyards (Sep 14, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> i cant wait till my saints play the redskins. sorry to hand you your first loss in the nfl rg3.


Too bad my boy RG3 wipped your alls asses =P


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> fuckin' Alex Smith......


Cheer up, dude. We handed it to the Bears last night .

and lol at boneyards' post above me.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah dude i was watching that. It was still sloppy, but it was a win none the less. Cutler got snappy with a reporter too haha. Had a laugh about that.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Yeah dude i was watching that. It was still sloppy, but it was a win none the less. Cutler got snappy with a reporter too haha. Had a laugh about that.


Our offense hasn't looked sharp, but they'll get it together. I can promise you that.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 14, 2012)

I sure hope so. I'm getting really tired of the drops. Passes that they would have had last year zips through their hands like water. It's made me throw a stuffed football or 30 at the screen. Those refs have caused frustration too....


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> I sure hope so. I'm getting really tired of the drops. Passes that they would have had last year zips through their hands like water. It's made me throw a stuffed football or 30 at the screen. Those refs have caused frustration too....


Yes, I hear what you're saying. But if they were going to struggle at any point in the season, I'm glad to see them struggling now. They don't need to be peaking already. That can happen later in the season, when it really matters. Like in 2010.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Yeah dude i was watching that. It was still sloppy, but it was a win none the less. Cutler got snappy with a reporter too haha. Had a laugh about that.


He also shoved one of his offensive linemen on the sidelines. Wounder why he got sacked five more times after that. Cutler is such a prick.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 15, 2012)

packers 1-1 redeeming themselves. i feel as if the bears could've done WAY more in that game and the packers have cooled down SIGNIFICANTLY this year, either that, or defenses have exclusively been studying them the offseason. but i work on sundays 12-9 so i can't catch but the primetime game maybe at halftime. *sigh*


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 15, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> packers 1-1 redeeming themselves. i feel as if the bears could've done WAY more in that game and the packers have cooled down SIGNIFICANTLY this year, either that, or defenses have exclusively been studying them the offseason. but i work on sundays 12-9 so i can't catch but the primetime game maybe at halftime. *sigh*


Well they kind of came out of no where last season. I've been a Cheesehead my whole life, Hell my dad has been one for nearly as long as the packers have been a team, and we've never in our wildest dreams thought the packers would start 13-0
we had no idea that would happen so i can understand if teams geared up for them. I also want to say that it's still early. We have to hit our stride. I really hope we get that running game going tho. Benson proved to me thursday night that he wasn't a bust pick. But it's still hairy. 

As far as working on Sundays, I use to have that when I worked at Wal*mart. On occasion I managed to convince the management "professionals" to turn on the cable so we could get the games. Those days were the days i LOVED working for wal*mart in the Electronics Department.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 17, 2012)

Eli Manning throwing 3 picks but still getting 510 yards and 25 4th quarter points. Has there ever been a better 4th quarter qb? That game emotionally drained me.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

NJSkaPunk said:


> Eli Manning throwing 3 picks but still getting 510 yards and 25 4th quarter points. Has there ever been a better 4th quarter qb? That game emotionally drained me.


Imagine if he could consistently do it for all 4 quarters


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 18, 2012)

NJSkaPunk said:


> Eli Manning throwing 3 picks but still getting 510 yards and 25 4th quarter points. Has there ever been a better 4th quarter qb? That game emotionally drained me.



he's the type of man that can make you laugh and cry. its crazy what kind of emotions watching this beautiful sport gives us.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 19, 2012)

Cardinals defense is for real!!!!!! Holding Tom Brady to 1 touchdown pass @ Gillette Stadium!! BOOOOM!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 19, 2012)

Zona looks real good..how long can their bad qb combo hold up though?


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 19, 2012)

you got lucky this week that i didn't start trent richardson and that mcfadden had such a dud week but helluva 3 point difference though.


----------



## ...... (Sep 20, 2012)

Arizona's D is looking nice.The west is no longer a joke..............As for tonights game,hopfully the panthers can pull off a win but even without Nicks playing I don't see it happening.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 20, 2012)

...... said:


> Arizona's D is looking nice.The west is no longer a joke..............As for tonights game,hopfully the panthers can pull off a win but even without Nicks playing I don't see it happening.


Nicks and Bradshaw. Andre Brown should have a nice game. Also look for Bennett to explode with Cruz getting doubled all game.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think Carolina gets the win tonight...home dogs are a solid play and short week..caolina 24- gmen 20


----------



## ...... (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn Carolina is geting raped tonight.I think NY is so used to playing Vick that it makes this game nothing.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for my Chargers to play a team that doesn't suck, I want to see them play a real game before I run my mouth.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 23, 2012)

dirtnap411 said:


> I'm waiting for my Chargers to play a team that doesn't suck, I want to see them play a real game before I run my mouth.


I respect that mentality. Tho you can still admit Rivers is doing well.


----------



## ...... (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn this is getting hard to watch,the Cardinals are fucking the Eagles up.


----------



## ...... (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't believe this shit.The Eagles are a fucking joke today.They ain't doing shit this year.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 23, 2012)

...... said:


> I can't believe this shit.The Eagles are a fucking joke today.They ain't doing shit this year.


Kolb proving something to Andy Reid today. Cardinals haven't looked this good in years.


----------



## ...... (Sep 23, 2012)

Andy Reid and Mart Morninweg gotta be the worst game day coachs in the league.Vicks getting hit every snap in the 1st half and they still don't run it but now that there down like 20 points in the 4th he finally starts running it.I thought he would change but he's not.They better fire him and there dumbass O coordinator after this season.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I think Andy misses Donovan.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 23, 2012)

...... said:


> The Eagles finally got a defense and Vick showed he can score in crunch time.They can beat anybody now.





...... said:


> I can't believe this shit.The Eagles are a fucking joke today.They ain't doing shit this year.


Lol, it's only one game Dots. I feel your frustration though. Watching the Raiders game right now hoping they can actually win one.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 23, 2012)

Baltimore has a thing with getting kickers that give them heart attacks


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 24, 2012)

...... said:


> Damn this is getting hard to watch,the Cardinals are fucking the Eagles up.




3-0 !!!! Cardinals straight fucked up the Eagles and Mike Vick... Sacked his ass about 5 times.. Defense is legit !!! Stadium was loud !! Cardinals could go 7-0 seeing how they are already 3-0 and up next is Miami, St Louis , Buffalo, and Minnesota ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2012)

Watching Pete Carroll celebrate that win last night was pathetic. I'm no Packers fan but that was CLEARLY an interception in the end zone at the end of the game. Seems like the scrub refs are getting worse.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 25, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Watching Pete Carroll celebrate that win last night was pathetic. I'm no Packers fan but that was CLEARLY an interception in the end zone at the end of the game. Seems like the scrub refs are getting worse.


To be fair he saw it in real time. Plus what is he gonna do, tell the refs to give him a loss? I'm not saying that it was a fair call because the Packers got hosed. But no coach is gonna correct a beneficial call. That's like telling the teacher she forgot to assign homework.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2012)

It's not so much that, it was the way he was gloating. The Packers already left the field before they showed his smug ass celebrating as they were trying to interview him before the extra point. Pathetic.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude acted like he won the Super Bowl, when he knew it was a bad call. He'd be livid if the tables were turned. Nice show of class...


----------



## dslantic (Sep 25, 2012)

> I'm no Packers fan but that was CLEARLY an interception in the end zone at the end of the game.


looked like a simultaneous catch to me

Any of you geniuses know what that would have meant for the Seahawks if it had been?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Einstein, Jennings had 2 hands on the ball and and pulled it in against his chest. Watch the replay again. Simultaneous catch my ass.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2012)

Rule 8, Section 1, Article 3
Item 5: Simultaneous Catch
If a pass is caught simultaneously by two eligible opponents, and both players retain it, the ball belongs to the passer.

It is not a simultaneous catch if a player gains control first and an opponent subsequently gains joint control. (Which is exactly what happened.)


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 25, 2012)

Where's Congress when you need them?


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 25, 2012)

If that touchdown got overturned, Seattle would riot. They love riots.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 25, 2012)

it was a bullshit call and i wish the league refs would have been here since the beginning of the season.(not necessarily pre-season) there were WAY too many blown calls in this game and in general. there were like 3 pass interference calls on defense that were bullshit and a few holding calls as well as unnecessary roughness calls. a lot of free yardage both ways that shouldn't have been given out. the baltimore patriots game, FORGET ABOUT IT, horrible officiating.


----------



## ...... (Sep 25, 2012)

Seattle played a tough game but they shouldn't of got the win.Jennings definitely had possession,tate just put his hands on it and fought under the pile and came up with it.Fuck the 12th man,last night Seattle had 13 if you count the refs.I'd be pissed if I was a Packer fan lol.....................Another thing if these bum ass refs still got a job on sunday they need to start reviewing pass interference calls cause this shit is getting outrageous.


----------



## Jake The Dog (Sep 25, 2012)

it's not all the refs fault. Sure they're terrible but they were high school and small college refs, place some blame on the greed of the NFL owners.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 26, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey Einstein, Jennings had 2 hands on the ball and and pulled it in against his chest. Watch the replay again. Simultaneous catch my ass.



Absolutely right! There was no simultaneous catch, so the argument is irrelevant. Jennings clearly had two hands on the ball and brought it in. Tate had two hands on the ball in the scrum that was it.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 26, 2012)

dslantic said:


> looked like a simultaneous catch to me


You either need to get your eyes checked, or learn the rule.

And yes, us Packer fans are pissed.


----------



## Sk306 (Sep 26, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You either need to get your eyes checked, or learn the rule.
> 
> And yes, us Packer fans are pissed.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD8LxjlIMHE

See video. Just read all the recent posts. He clearly had two hands on the ball while in the air, but as the WR was on the ground it appeared both his hands were on the ball aswell and Jennings was not yet on the ground as you could see in the slow motion video, so there was no conclusive evidence to overturn the original call on the field as a touchdown. Goodnight.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2012)

...... said:


> Seattle played a tough game but they shouldn't of got the win.Jennings definitely had possession,tate just put his hands on it and fought under the pile and came up with it.Fuck the 12th man,last night Seattle had 13 if you count the refs.I'd be pissed if I was a Packer fan lol.....................Another thing if these bum ass refs still got a job on sunday they need to start reviewing pass interference calls cause this shit is getting outrageous.


Heres the problem with that statement. If we're gonna pull all the crappy plays, then you have to pull the greenbay touchdown drive that was handed to them on a bogus call against Seattle that extended the drive. It's totally unfair to just nitpick ONLY the last play. And how are you about to blame Seattle for inept refs dude? That's just silly talk. Of anything you should be thanking Seattle for gettig this ref lockout ended.


Also, it's going to be really funny when the regular ref get out there and blow a bunch of calls too. Now that the refs are under a spotlight we will nitpick the reg officials too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 26, 2012)

wtf was green bay doing having only 12 points on the board. all this shit about the cathch and the packers werent up 
30. packers are predictable. they will win 8 games at best.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2012)

Plus it's about time Seattle had a bad call go in our our favor. Remember Super Bowl 40? When the official PUBLICLY admitted blowing calls that affected the outcome of the game? Was the nation as pissed at Pittsburg as they are at Seattle? Nope. How about when Raplesberger went on letterman and admitted he didnt get over the line into the end zone? What the nation up in arms? No. If it had been the opposite, and greenbay got a questionable win like that would it have been as big a story? Highly doubtful. The fact is that greenbay is the darling of the nfl. That's the only reason it blew up like it did.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 26, 2012)

plus aron rodgers needs to lay off the coke. i mean really man, no one needs to do that much coke.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2012)

http://m.bleacherreport.com/articles/1348954-nfl-officials-what-fans-can-expect-once-the-real-refs-return

Like I said, you should be thanking Seattle for the end of lockout. The regular officials will be back for week 4, including Thursdays game.


----------



## Jake The Dog (Sep 27, 2012)

It's been quite the season already. I heard the refs won't make Thursday's game though, but I'm not sure. I hope so. But the end is nigh for the replacements. BACK TO FOOTBALL. THE WAY IT'S MEANT TO BE. Pretty much.


----------



## Marc55Mo (Sep 27, 2012)

*

Hopefully we can make it to the damn playoffs at least!






















​


*


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 27, 2012)

Jake The Dog said:


> It's been quite the season already. I heard the refs won't make Thursday's game though, but I'm not sure. I hope so. But the end is nigh for the replacements. BACK TO FOOTBALL. THE WAY IT'S MEANT TO BE. Pretty much.


They have to have the regular refs Thursday, or not at all during week 4. You can't have replacement refs do Thursday nights game with the scabs, then everyone else gets the regular refs. The whole week needs to have the same refs across the board for consistency. Plus bye weeks start this weekend, so yea it will be normal refs.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 27, 2012)

I grade the scabs out @ D minus ..they were sloppy ..the regular refs are not much better... grade them @ D plus ...I hope you all continue to call out bad officiating with these clowns too. That Calvin Johnson TD/no td last year was just as bad at this GB/Seattle blunder...I have seen games that I thought could be fixed in previous years with the awful officiating.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 27, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Plus it's about time Seattle had a bad call go in our our favor. Remember Super Bowl 40? When the official PUBLICLY admitted blowing calls that affected the outcome of the game? Was the nation as pissed at Pittsburg as they are at Seattle? Nope. How about when Raplesberger went on letterman and admitted he didnt get over the line into the end zone? What the nation up in arms? No. If it had been the opposite, and greenbay got a questionable win like that would it have been as big a story? Highly doubtful. The fact is that greenbay is the darling of the nfl. That's the only reason it blew up like it did.


Seattle had a big break in week 1 at Arizona, I was at that game and they were on the goal line and the shitty replacement refs gave them a extra time out! A extra time out in the 4th quarter at the goal line, that piece of shit call could have changed the outcome of the game if Seattle was able to score against AZ in the red zone, but they didnt and Arizona won.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sk306 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD8LxjlIMHE
> 
> See video. Just read all the recent posts. He clearly had two hands on the ball while in the air, but as the WR was on the ground it appeared both his hands were on the ball aswell and Jennings was not yet on the ground as you could see in the slow motion video, so there was no conclusive evidence to overturn the original call on the field as a touchdown. Goodnight.


This is the last time I will bring up last monday night's game because it's done and in the books but, *wrapping your arms around someone who has possession of the ball is not a catch.*
Again in case you missed it: *It is not a simultaneous catch if a player gains control first and an opponent subsequently gains joint control.

*Sure it wasn't the only bad call of the game but it was the last call and the worst call and definitely changed the outcome of the game and subsequently ended the ref lockout because it was that bad.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 27, 2012)

Time for the real refs to start blowing calls again.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 27, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Seattle had a big break in week 1 at Arizona, I was at that game and they were on the goal line and the shitty replacement refs gave them a extra time out! A extra time out in the 4th quarter at the goal line, that piece of shit call could have changed the outcome of the game if Seattle was able to score against AZ in the red zone, but they didnt and Arizona won.


So...it didn't? What's your point?


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay so I'm finally chiming in. I'm a Packer fan and i was LIVID when that call went the way it did. That was a group catch. M.D. Jennings HAD the ball. Little dip shit Golden Taint, I mean Tate grabbed it as he was coming down. Because of Tate grabbing for the ball, Jennings was not able to make contact with the ground to end the play as such. Tate was his ground. 

That was again, Green Bay Interception. 

That play, played out like one of your friends throwing you a beer and your other friend goes to grab it out of your hand when you already caught it and was in the process of opening it. 

Luckily the real refs are back and we can go back to hating them. But for now we all love them.


----------



## Jake The Dog (Sep 27, 2012)

Love is everywhere. Hopefully they won't be "rusty" and turn out as inefficient as the other refs. That would be hilarious.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 27, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Okay so I'm finally chiming in. I'm a Packer fan and i was LIVID when that call went the way it did. That was a group catch. M.D. Jennings HAD the ball. Little dip shit Golden Taint, I mean Tate grabbed it as he was coming down. Because of Tate grabbing for the ball, Jennings was not able to make contact with the ground to end the play as such. Tate was his ground.
> 
> That was again, Green Bay Interception.
> 
> ...


Youre a sore ass loser cheese dick. You are a sad individual to blame Tate. All he did was fight for the ball, which is his job. You expect him to just roll over and give it to the guy? Pssshh ya right. Go call the whambulance. I doubt you would call the packer player a little shit if the roles were reversed.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 27, 2012)

that was fucked up. offensive PI on the ravens on the first pass in the end zone. fucking shit. blame green bay for that shit. what a rip off for the browns. fucking dumb packer bull shit. fuck.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Youre a sore ass loser cheese dick. You are a sad individual to blame Tate. All he did was fight for the ball, which is his job. You expect him to just roll over and give it to the guy? Pssshh ya right. Go call the whambulance. I doubt you would call the packer player a little shit if the roles were reversed.


Imagine being forcefully bent over, your butt-checks spread open, and a cactus rammed up your asshole. That's how it felt to lose that way on Monday night. It's _impossible_ not to be sore after that loss.

Seahawk fans, just admit you guys got lucky on a botched play, that's all we want at this point.

And yes, there were bad calls on both sides of the balls, but I promise you can I name more that went in favor of the Seahawks. But that's beside the point. The point is that this bad call was on the very last play of the game, the play that decided the game, and that makes all the difference in the world. Sure there was a terrible penalty called on the Seahawks that extended a Green Bay drive, but who's to say that if that penalty didn't happen that Green Bay wouldn't have gotten the ball back and scored again? Can you guys really not see the distinction between a botched call on the final game-deciding play of the game, as opposed to a botched call earlier? 

And to say we should thank the Seahawks for the refs coming back is downright insulting. You should be thanking the Packers for getting fucked out of a win, "Hey, Packers, thanks for taking one for the team, guys." It had nothing to do with the Seahawks winning; it had everything to do with the public outcry from the way the Packers were screwed.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> that was fucked up. offensive PI on the ravens on the first pass in the end zone. fucking shit. blame green bay for that shit. what a rip off for the browns. fucking dumb packer bull shit. fuck.


Yeah, that's soooo awful. Oh wait, didn't the Ravens still win?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 27, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Yeah, that's soooo awful. Oh wait, didn't the Ravens still win?


not sure still in replay. fucking green bay. ruined it for all hail marys.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> not sure still in replay. fucking green bay. ruined it for all hail marys.


Ahh, sorry, guess I got ahead of myself. I haven't even seen the replay. Was still a little mad after typing out my last post, lol. It's not like me to get this angry (have you ever seen me mad on here before, probably not). It's been a long week and I've been doing homework all day....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Imagine being forcefully bent over, your butt-checks spread open, and a cactus rammed up your asshole. That's how it felt to lose that way on Monday night. It's _impossible_ not to be sore after that loss.
> 
> Seahawk fans, just admit you guys got lucky on a botched play, that's all we want at this point.
> 
> ...









Or you could just watch the game objectively. Remember the ONLY touchdown your beloved packers scored was a gimme too (bogus pi on browner) But you are obviously to immature to look at the whole picture, only the bad call that hurt your team. You guys only scored 6 legit points. The fact is you couldn't get a clean win. And neither did the hawks. I'm not about to sit here and pretend like that was a legit call, it was not, but the packers were not jobbed at all. They simply did not win the game. Period.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

Again, I don't remember this outcry when the hawks were jobbed in the SUPERBOWL!? This was a week three game, not the Super Bowl. Move along.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Sure there was a terrible penalty called on the Seahawks that extended a Green Bay drive, but who's to say that if that penalty didn't happen that Green Bay wouldn't have gotten the ball back and scored again? Can you guys really not see the distinction between a botched call on the final game-deciding play of the game, as opposed to a botched call earlier? .


Again, watch the game. Greenbay did get the ball again, and what happened? Three and out. So if the terrible penalty wasnt called on Browner you would have only had 6 points. The hawks wouldn't have been down and would have just gone with the field goal in the last seconds. So in your hypothetical situation, hawks still win 10-6. Or at the very least 7-6 if we theoretically could get within field goal range in the last seconds.

Now let's move on to week 4.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2012)

Early on the 2 best teams appear to be SanFran and Zona...Green Bays o line sucks...so does the bears..the lions could very well end up winning the north...Ravens were my pre season pick to win the Afc..nothing has changed.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like was the low-class Seachickens and Pete Carrol celebrating like they earned their victory. If I was the coach, I'd have rained everyone in real quick and gave them hell in the locker room. They lost that game, but acted like the deserved the W.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Early on the 2 best teams appear to be SanFran and Zona...Green Bays o line sucks...so does the bears..the lions could very well end up winning the north...Ravens were my pre season pick to win the Afc..nothing has changed.


Eli Manning's last 6 quarters have been incredible. Keep counting the Giants out. I swear they only play well when everyone picks against them.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2012)

usually the giants suck until week 10 ish..then turn it on


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Early on the 2 best teams appear to be SanFran and Zona...Green Bays o line sucks...so does the bears..the lions could very well end up winning the north...Ravens were my pre season pick to win the Afc..nothing has changed.


You gotta throw Arizona in that mix.. Top teams in the NFC are 49'ers, Packers and Cardinals.. Give credit where its due. Defense held Tom Brady to one TD and Vick had no TD's..I think Arizona's defense matches up well against the 49'ers defense.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 28, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So...it didn't? What's your point?




Point was Seattle caught some big breaks on with the replacement officials. They could have got 2 wins from the shitty officiating but they only got 1.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> You gotta throw Arizona in that mix.. Top teams in the NFC are 49'ers, Packers and Cardinals.. Give credit where its due. Defense held Tom Brady to one TD and Vick had no TD's..I think Arizona's defense matches up well against the 49'ers defense.




My first sentence is "san fran and zona" for the 2 best teams...I don't think the packers are good..their offense line sucks and they are not scoring many points...defense can get raped against a good offense too..not a good combo...packers win maybe 9 ten at the most games.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> My first sentence is "san fran and zona" for the 2 best teams...I don't think the packers are good..their offense line sucks and they are not scoring many points...defense can get raped against a good offense too..not a good combo...packers win maybe 9 ten at the most games.


I agree. I thought the whole country was quick to anoint Rodgers as the golden boy part 2. I'm not saying he isn't a great qb, but he got up to that Brady/Manning level much too quickly. His numbers were insane last year, but in the playoffs he didn't look elite. Even in the super bowl year they were the 6th seed. I think the media are prisoners of the moment and by extension so are we. Also, the feel good story of him taking over for the much maligned Brett Favre didn't hurt his image. He inherited a championship caliber team. Let's see how he does in a year when his defense doesn't get 4 turnovers a game.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

Beansly said:


> The only thing I didn't like was the low-class Seachickens and Pete Carrol celebrating like they earned their victory. If I was the coach, I'd have rained everyone in real quick and gave them hell in the locker room. They lost that game, but acted like the deserved the W.


I didn't expect you to be such a bitch beansly  You really expect a team to just sulk off the field when they got handed a win? Did the Steelers do that when the got handed the Super Bowl? No. Why should the hawks? Those players are pasionate, and those players hadnt seen a bazillion replays yet, im sire most did think it was a catch in that moment. And greenbay DESERVES the win? Lol that's bullshit, the only touchdown the scored was handed to them on a silver platter. If they scored 28 points and crushed then they deserve the win. 

Now suck it up and move on, it's week 4.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 28, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Again, watch the game. Greenbay did get the ball again, and what happened? Three and out. So if the terrible penalty wasnt called on Browner you would have only had 6 points. The hawks wouldn't have been down and would have just gone with the field goal in the last seconds. So in your hypothetical situation, hawks still win 10-6. Or at the very least 7-6 if we theoretically could get within field goal range in the last seconds.
> 
> *Now let's move on to week 4*.


That's not how debating works. You don't get to have your say and then tell me I can't have mine.

Don't tell me to I need to watch the game. I watched the game. And don't ever call me immature. Yes, the Seahawks manhandled the Packers in the first half, but the Packers made the adjustments in the second half and did what they had to do to win. That's why the game is decided after four quarters, not two. You can't sit there and say that if the Packers didn't get lucky on a PI penalty, that they wouldn't have scored again. Nobody can say that. I grant you that that was a bogus penalty, but if you want to talk about other bogus penalties (which I don't but you brought it up so...) how about that roughing the passer penalty (that negated an interception that easily would have set the Packers up for more points) and the PI call that set you guys up to win the game? See, we could go round and round with if, thens, and buts, but that is pointless. It makes the conversation much more convoluted than it needs to be. 

But I agree that this is becoming a trite argument. I'm willing to move on if you are. But please don't insult me anymore.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] this game still being discussed...Better shake that shit off greenbay or you will lose this week too...as mike ditka once said "the past is for cowards n losers!"


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 28, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Youre a sore ass loser cheese dick. You are a sad individual to blame Tate. All he did was fight for the ball, which is his job. You expect him to just roll over and give it to the guy? Pssshh ya right. Go call the whambulance. I doubt you would call the packer player a little shit if the roles were reversed.


Alright bud watch it. You're being awfully agressive with the cheese dick comment. Tate pushed off, yes the refs did not catch it, so yeah you're right i got over it. Despite your obvious belief, i do not believe all of the packers players are saints. I know that some of them are idiots. Bulaga on the O-line is the worst player they have ever drafted. I only mentioned Tate because of his obvious foul.

As far as the rest goes, Green Bay had the lead. If the call would have been correct that would have been the end of the game. The Offensive line is full of a bunch of idiots who can't get their heads out of their asses. The only one who seems to do anything is Saturday but that is seriously only because he can actually snap the ball and give it to Aaron without fucking up. That is the ONLY reason Saturday gets a nod from me. He's been bitched about while I'm watching games too. 

I'm a CheeseHEAD first. Football Fan second. That botched call was an injustice to both. I will admit to being more pissed off about the NFL then the packers loss. Those refs were idiots. I am so very glad the real refs are back.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

smok3h said:


> That's not how debating works. You don't get to have your say and then tell me I can't have mine.
> 
> Don't tell me to I need to watch the game. I watched the game. And don't ever call me immature. Yes, the Seahawks manhandled the Packers in the first half, but the Packers made the adjustments in the second half and did what they had to do to win. That's why the game is decided after four quarters, not two. You can't sit there and say that if the Packers didn't get lucky on a PI penalty, that they wouldn't have scored again. Nobody can say that. I grant you that that was a bogus penalty, but if you want to talk about other bogus penalties (which I don't but you brought it up so...) how about that roughing the passer penalty (that negated an interception that easily would have set the Packers up for more points) and the PI call that set you guys up to win the game? See, we could go round and round with if, thens, and buts, but that is pointless. It makes the conversation much more convoluted than it needs to be.
> 
> But I agree that this is becoming a trite argument. I'm willing to move on if you are. But please don't insult me anymore.


This IS football talk, right? Don't be such a pussy. Ever been to game, and see how fans are talking shit all game? It's all in good fun. If you can't handle it you know where the door is. 

Yes we were going in circles about a page ago. Thats why I said its time to move it along. But we could sit around and talk about the blown calls on both sides of the ball all day if youd like. At the end of it the hawks got a win on a bad call in week 3. Still not as bad as when they were jobbed in the Super Bowl, but bad nonetheless.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Alright bud watch it. You're being awfully agressive with the cheese dick comment. Tate pushed off, yes the refs did not catch it, so yeah you're right i got over it. Despite your obvious belief, i do not believe all of the packers players are saints. I know that some of them are idiots. Bulaga on the O-line is the worst player they have ever drafted. I only mentioned Tate because of his obvious foul.
> 
> As far as the rest goes, Green Bay had the lead. If the call would have been correct that would have been the end of the game. The Offensive line is full of a bunch of idiots who can't get their heads out of their asses. The only one who seems to do anything is Saturday but that is seriously only because he can actually snap the ball and give it to Aaron without fucking up. That is the ONLY reason Saturday gets a nod from me. He's been bitched about while I'm watching games too.
> 
> I'm a CheeseHEAD first. Football Fan second. That botched call was an injustice to both. I will admit to being more pissed off about the NFL then the packers loss. Those refs were idiots. I am so very glad the real refs are back.


Youre being awfully sensative for a football fan. Just another greenbay CHEESEDICK crybaby lol. Yes we call all agree it was a botched call, I never said it wasnt. But that shit happens all the time, and does affect the game. 


But really though, it seems like a bunch of pussies around here rather than football fans. "oh your calling me names, boohoo!" come one guys.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 29, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> This IS football talk, right? Don't be such a pussy. Ever been to game, and see how fans are talking shit all game? It's all in good fun. If you can't handle it you know where the door is.


Ahh yes, you're absolutely right. I forgot that because we were talking about sports that I suddenly had to abandon all civility and resort to being a douche bag. If I'm a pussy because I want to have an intelligent conversation about football without resorting to insults, then so be it. I'll continue to strive for better conversation on the topic, while you go ahead and perpetuate the dumbass sports fan stereotype, deal? I'm sure there's plenty of other children here willing to engage you in that endeavor.


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 29, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Youre being awfully sensative for a football fan. Just another greenbay CHEESEDICK crybaby lol. Yes we call all agree it was a botched call, I never said it wasnt. But that shit happens all the time, and does affect the game.
> 
> 
> But really though, it seems like a bunch of pussies around here rather than football fans. "oh your calling me names, boohoo!" come one guys.


I'm not being sensetive thank you very much it's called being Civil. I don't talk shit about where you're from, no reason to call me a cheese dick. Civility is not dead, so why attack? I'm just being level headed about a poor call. You're the one calling people Cheese dicks.

and I have never seen two refs look at each other, make eye contact, and immediatly make different calls simultaineiously(I have no idea if this is spelled correctly and i really don't care, it's 7:30 in the morning -_-)


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 29, 2012)

Easy there girls , settle down now..this tickle fight is going nowhere ...so back to the important shit....



Seattle 24...ram 13
Green Bay 27 ...Saints 24
Niners 31..jets 20
Cowboys 23..bears 20
Giants 34...eagles 17
Broncos 27...raiders 10
lions 37..vikings 24.my picks this week


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 30, 2012)

Green Bay will be so lucky to win 8 games this year. defence sucks pretty bad. what happened?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 30, 2012)

they play zone..any decent qb with a little bit of time can pick apart soft parts of a zone.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Easy there girls , settle down now..this tickle fight is going nowhere ...so back to the important shit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, those picks suck


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 1, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Easy there girls , settle down now..this tickle fight is going nowhere ...so back to the important shit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seattle 13 St. Louis 19
Green Bay 28 New Orleans 27
San Francisco 34 New York 0
New York 17 Philadelphia 19
Oakland 6 Denver 37
Minnesota 20 Detroit 13


You weren't far off dude. You were pretty accurate with how the games ended and the closeness to a degree. Those weren't bad picks they made sense. I gotta give you rep for that. The only one you were off on at all was the niners-jets game. the rest you still had it. bravo


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh... Fucking Giants...


----------



## ...... (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuck the Giants lol.I almost punched a whole through my wall though cause I thought the 2nd kick was good.If Tynes made that 2nd kick Andy Reid wouldn't of left the Linc alive.I can't stand that icing the kicker bullshit.Shanahans dumbass should be banned from the NFL for starting that shit.


----------



## dslantic (Oct 1, 2012)

Cowboys.......


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 1, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Cowboys.......


...are going to get their asses handed to them. Da Bears!


----------



## dslantic (Oct 1, 2012)

masterchief910 said:


> ...are going to get their asses handed to them. Da Bears!



Bears are gonna rip the first quarter, then it's all NC-17 and up. Is there gonna be a fight cause the Bears are so bad? Dallas is gonna win I'm pretty sure..


----------



## ...... (Oct 1, 2012)

Romo is garbage lol.The Cowboys are a circus now a days.............................If only the Redskins lost to,this would of been the perfect week.


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 2, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Dallas is gonna win I'm pretty sure..


about that...


----------



## dslantic (Oct 2, 2012)

masterchief910 said:


> about that...


what about that? i was wrong...


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 2, 2012)

Exactly. It was a rhetorical statement.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> My first sentence is "san fran and zona" for the 2 best teams...I don't think the packers are good..their offense line sucks and they are not scoring many points...defense can get raped against a good offense too..not a good combo...packers win maybe 9 ten at the most games.


My bad stoner moment and I didnt read. I think the 49'ers defense and The Cardinals defense match up pretty well. 49'ers run defense is nasty!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 3, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> bro the cardinals everything sucks. sorry, they just do. skelton sucks. kolb sucks. fitzgerald should get traded. offensive line sucks. they got a couple cb's and that's it. and i don't even know their names.


Cardinals are 4-0 bitch! Whats the Giants record?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, i was ready to see my Dodgers go all the way, but like usual they fuckin choke in the final, most important days. blah...


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't think the Dodgers choked, they were always behind and just not that good..that is why the picking up of some of those horrible contracts from Boston was real dumb.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn the hawks D made cam newton look like a middle school QB. They are for real. I'm excited to see them against Brady at home, I bet we bring that offense down to earth with the 12th man. I mean if Brady couldnt handle 'Zonas D, no way can they handle the hawks D. Just hope we don't step on our own toes again with retarded penalties offensively.

P.s. I will tone it down for all you sissies in here. Didn't know you all forgot how to be a football fan. I can have an intelligent conversation spiced with a few insults here and there, thought you all could too. I guess us Seattle fans have tougher skin. Either way, it's about showing passion for your team.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 9, 2012)

bring the hate and the insults...i feed off them..My bears are looking real strong..huge test in a few weeks with San Fran and Houston..good measuring stick...Are the Vikings for real? or pretenders?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> bring the hate and the insults...i feed off them..My bears are looking real strong..huge test in a few weeks with San Fran and Houston..good measuring stick...Are the Vikings for real? or pretenders?


Da bears D is looking legit. But damn I just hate Cutlers face soo bad. 
But have fun with San Fran, as for Houston I'm just glad we don't have to play them. Vikings? Fake as hell. They're gonna collapse like their stadium did!


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 10, 2012)

Cutler is a bitch. Nuff said. I have never liked him. I don't even know a Bears fan that likes him.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 11, 2012)

This is what Brady has coming at him. I hope they try that no huddle on us, it's gonna be too damn loud for Brady to even communicate. Hope he likes the taste of turf.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2012)

big bad ben! Last night sucked my man!


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, I'm nervous about the Green Bay v. Houston game tomorrow. I have faith in the Packers, but I know it's not going to be an easy game. I'm also getting sick of these dad bouncing games. Lose, Win, Lose(even if it was a bullshit loss), Win, Lose. They hopefully break the pattern and beat Houston, and take it to St. Louis next week.


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2370535 big bad ben! Last night sucked my man!


You gotta have an ass that big to have a name that long on your panties. If they put this chick on the O-line for Pittsburgh maybe Big Ben would have a better chance. xD


----------



## haight (Oct 13, 2012)

The Count said:


> Tell coach to stick with Skelton ... Kolb is a sorry excuse for a QB. Skelton will get u in the playoffs!


Still think that?


----------



## haight (Oct 13, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Cowboys.......


How about them Cowboys?


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 13, 2012)

haight said:


> How about them Cowboys?


Don't start this shit!!!!!!GO COWBOYS ....GO TEXANS.......GO LONGHORNS........fuck ou.....hehehe


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 13, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm nervous about the Green Bay v. Houston game tomorrow. I have faith in the Packers, but I know it's not going to be an easy game. I'm also getting sick of these dad bouncing games. Lose, Win, Lose(even if it was a bullshit loss), Win, Lose. They hopefully break the pattern and beat Houston, and take it to St. Louis next week.


I'm not gonna lie,I'm nervous about the Green Bay @ Houston game tomorrow.I have faith in the Texans,but I know it's not going to be an easy game.I'm also getting sick of getting my hopes thrashed.Win, win,win,win,win then lose a heartbreaker(buff vs. hou).Hopefully we'll keep the streak going,stomp Green Bay,then take it to Baltimore next week. it works both ways,peace bro


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2012)

View attachment 2371764 got a free agent o-linewomen for any teams needing a RUN game! Any takers!?


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 14, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> I'm not gonna lie,I'm nervous about the Green Bay @ Houston game tomorrow.I have faith in the Texans,but I know it's not going to be an easy game.I'm also getting sick of getting my hopes thrashed.Win, win,win,win,win then lose a heartbreaker(buff vs. hou).Hopefully we'll keep the streak going,stomp Green Bay,then take it to Baltimore next week. it works both ways,peace bro


I request the right to laugh at you when Green Bay beats Houston. Naturally you will be able to laugh at me if they beat the Pack. Don't know how it's going to end tho. This season is just weird with the way calls are being....well called. Still should be a good game tho.


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 14, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2371764 got a free agent o-linewomen for any teams needing a RUN game! Any takers!?



Things that make you go "Buhhhh"


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 14, 2012)

Alright boys my bro needs to know what QB to pick for his fantasy lineup today.

1. Michael Vick

2. Kevin Kolb

3. Alex Smith

4. Brandon Weeden

Before noon suggestions get +rep


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2012)

*fuck......*


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bout god damn time the Browns made something happen.

Please browns, don't fuck it up!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh shit this rain up in Seattle isnt stopping these qbs from throwing it all over the field. Thought it would be more of a running game, but Brady is doing his thing, Wilson is being allowed to throw it (nicely I might add). Gonna be a high scoring one I think! Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 14, 2012)

Wilson the rookie with the win over New England! Wow amazing win!


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 14, 2012)

I said I'd laugh at dude, but the theory of being a Gentleman with a good solid fair winner mentality strikes me.......ah what the hell

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. K I'm good now.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 15, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> I said I'd laugh at dude, but the theory of being a Gentleman with a good solid fair winner mentality strikes me.......ah what the hell
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. K I'm good now.


I fucking knew it!!!!!!!!Just remember payback is a bitch,I happen to like G.B. lets hope they make the playoffs and pray for a rematch!
GO TEXANS!!!...............................................GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just noticed your location WTF!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

Those DB's are great on seattle.... Houston defense looked weak minus Cushing


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure houston will be fine, but sadly injuries can derail a season. But the texans are doing fine, save the last game. Hell everyone has a stinker now and then.

All I know is the niners are already talking QB controversy! Haha perfect atmosphere for the hawks to swoop in for another win!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never been a believer in Alex Smith, even after his "breakout" season last year..after 6 years in the league..he is still the weak link...they should have signed Manning.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 16, 2012)

THE NFC West is tied up ..lol

SF 4-2
AZ 4-2 
Seattle 4-2 
Crazy Son!


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 17, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> I just noticed your location WTF!!!



LOL I'm an Import. I'm from Wisconsin originally. and I will admit, I wouldn't mind seeing a Houston V Green Bay Superbowl....that would be some shit right there.


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I have never been a believer in Alex Smith, even after his "breakout" season last year..after 6 years in the league..he is still the weak link...they should have signed Manning.



Or just tell Harbaugh to suit up xP I keed I keed


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 18, 2012)

Defensive game all the way. Good win niners... 

If only the hawks damn receivers could hold onto the damn ball!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 21, 2012)

My picks:
Houston
Minnesota
Green Bay
N.Y. Giants
Dallas
New Orleans
Indianapolis
Buffalo
Oakland
New England
Pittsburgh
and Monday night.....Chicago...I got San Fran. right on Thurs.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's see................................
Houston.....check!
Minnesota...check!
G.B................check!
Giants...........check!
Dallas............check!
Saints............check!
Colts.............check!
BUFFALO.......WTF!!!!!!! 
Oakland.........check!
Patriots...........check!
Pissburgh.......check!
Chicago...........check!
San Fran..........check!......12-1......not bad.........I told myself if I got them all wrong i'd quit the site,if I got them all right I'd post my picks every Sun........I'm gonna post anyway..lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 23, 2012)

Picks straight up is like brown bud- gotta pick against the spread


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol........I didn't notice that!Nah bro i don't gamble my money,I don't take the line or o/u into consideration............a lot.I got my crazy way of making picks(straight up).Nostradumass......hahahahahaha.........straight ups and scores next sun.peace


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Picks straight up is like brown bud- gotta pick against the spread


This made me think of a quote by Steve Young........"kicking field goals in the fourth quarter is like kissing your sister,it doesn't get you anywhere....".I always thought that was funny


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 25, 2012)

Tampa Bay in a close game.This was a tough call!Peterson has got it going,but J. Freeman is on a roll and Tampa's run d is solid.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 26, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Tampa Bay in a close game.This was a tough call!Peterson has got it going,but J. Freeman is on a roll and Tampa's run d is solid.


This freeman guy sure ain't no joke...


----------



## ...... (Oct 28, 2012)

A big upset's gonna happen today.The Eagles are gonna whoop ATL's ass in philly during the hurricane.Hopefully this is the week they get there shit together.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

...... said:


> A big upset's gonna happen today.The Eagles are gonna whoop ATL's ass in philly during the hurricane.Hopefully this is the week they get there shit together.



da chicago bears mouse!!!!!!!!! fuck yeah...


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2012)

DA BEARS lookin real tough....after they play S.F. and Houston we will see just how tough.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 28, 2012)

My picks:
Tennessee
N.Y.Jets
San Diego
Atlanta
Pissburgh
New England
Detroit
Chicago
G.B.
Oakland
N.Y.Giants
Denver................and Monday night
San Fran.........................this weeks picks were tough!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2012)

atleast give me your best play of the week against the spread.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 28, 2012)

...... said:


> A big upset's gonna happen today.The Eagles are gonna whoop ATL's ass in philly during the hurricane.Hopefully this is the week they get there shit together.



I don't really see this as an upset. ATL hasn't played a single team with a winning record yet. Going through the AFC West is not terribly impressive and the Eagles have never lost coming off of a bye week while Andy Reid is the coach. I like Philly in this game too.


Hoping my Skins can upset the Steel city this weekend. RG III!


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Picks straight up is like brown bud- gotta pick against the spread


browns almost always beat the spread. (low expectations will do that).


----------



## ...... (Oct 28, 2012)

looks like I spoke to soon lol.This is gonna be a long game.


----------



## ...... (Oct 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> da chicago bears mouse!!!!!!!!! fuck yeah...


 They are looking nice,I think they take the north this year.


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 28, 2012)

...... said:


> looks like I spoke to soon lol.This is gonna be a long game.


Yeah, idk what team you've been watching but the Eagles haven't impressed me at all this year.

Haven't watched any ATL games though, only watch the Eagles cause my gf is from jersey (apparently they consider themselves part of philly).


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2012)

Steelers look so good again.


----------



## ...... (Oct 28, 2012)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I don't really see this as an upset. ATL hasn't played a single team with a winning record yet. Going through the AFC West is not terribly impressive and the Eagles have never lost coming off of a bye week while Andy Reid is the coach. I like Philly in this game too. Hoping my Skins can upset the Steel city this weekend. RG III!


 RG3 is looking nice,im pissed the Eagles will be seeing him twice a year for the next decade lol.Assuming Shanahan doesn't fuck things up and RG3's success carries over after the rest of the league got a seasons worth of tape on him,the Skins might be able to go from the basement to running the East.The read option and college gimmick plays only get you so far,I wanna see if he can be what Vick,Newton,Young etc were thought to be.I am cracking up at these annnouncers though,I can't believe there really talking about if Luck or RG3 will get to the super bowl first.


----------



## ...... (Oct 28, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Yeah, idk what team you've been watching but the Eagles haven't impressed me at all this year. Haven't watched any ATL games though, only watch the Eagles cause my gf is from jersey (apparently they consider themselves part of philly).


 Turnovers,penalties and just generally underperforming is holding them back.When the Eagles are clicking they can beat any team.


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 28, 2012)

...... said:


> Turnovers,penalties and just generally underperforming is holding them back.When the Eagles are clicking they can beat any team.


Well, whatever the reason, they still don't look too hot (shit hasn't been clicking I suppose). They look better than my browns, but I doubt anyone wants their team compared to the browns at this stage.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> DA BEARS lookin real tough....after they play S.F. and Houston we will see just how tough.


'
are defense will smash both those teams


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

...... said:


> They are looking nice,I think they take the north this year.


we only lost one gae to da pack... i mean really there is no shame in that greenbay has a sick ass team... but fuck those cheese heads... urlacher is sending rogers to an early grave next time.. and my boy briggs


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

i think it will be another 13-3 year for us.... with us winning the superbowl!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

we going all the way this year for this man!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

one of da nicest ever!!!!!!! they call him sweetness but he often left a bitter taste in da mouths of other teams defense


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2012)

we dont fuck around!!!! http://www.metacafe.com/watch/69344/super_bowl_shuffle/ lol look at mcmachn lol he going hard..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 28, 2012)

Damn, I was hoping for a good game tonight. Saints showing NOTHING. 
As much as I hate Denver, they are gonna be front runners in the AFC this year with Manning. I curse Elway for bringing him to the AFC West.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 1, 2012)

San Diego at home against K.C.,this game could be a blowout,it depends how bad Matt Cassel does.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 3, 2012)

the chiefs can suck it. that is all.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2012)

Niners with the bye... go Vikings and Green Bay (I feel dirty saying the latter...).


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 4, 2012)

My picks:
Denver
Green Bay
Indianapolis!?
Baltimore
Houston
Carolina
Detroit
Chicago
Minnesota!?
Tampa Bay
N.Y Giants
Atlanta
New Orleans


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol no way the vikes come into the clink and pull a win, ponder will be under siege.


----------



## billybob420 (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy fuck, the browns are beating the ravens. It's only by a point but... holy shit.... I can't believe it.


----------



## billybob420 (Nov 4, 2012)

fuck........

that didn't last long.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 4, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> fuck........
> 
> that didn't last long.


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Nov 4, 2012)

The Chicago defense is crazy. It's like watching someone play Madden.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 5, 2012)

Big test next 2 week for Da bears


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Big test next week against da bears!g'luck.............haha.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know , I know Everything is bigger in Texas..like turds, and pretenders...next week Da Bears 27..Turds 13...gluck indeed buddy!


----------



## ...... (Nov 5, 2012)

This is gonna be one ugly game.I still got the Eagles but I can see the Saints blitzing Vick all game and come away with the win.They also got Drew Brees still lol,I hope the Eagles are ready and don't put the same bullshit on the field like they did against the Falcons.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 5, 2012)

...... said:


> This is gonna be one ugly game.I still got the Eagles but I can see the Saints blitzing Vick all game and come away with the win.They also got Drew Brees still lol,I hope the Eagles are ready and don't put the same bullshit on the field like they did against the Falcons.


Do the saints even have a defense? I was led to believe that who ever plays the saints have a good chance to win.


----------



## ...... (Nov 6, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> Do the saints even have a defense? I was led to believe that who ever plays the saints have a good chance to win.


 There D showed up tonight lol.My fears were confirmed,they blitzed Vick all night and Andy Reid didn't make any Adjustments.This game really was a disgrace though,It was like the Eagles didn't even have a o line out there lol.Reid destroyed this team,im gonna be so happy when he's out of Philly.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 6, 2012)

I think Reid is gone in 12 weeks


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe try to get Cowher or Gruden to come back to coaching.


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd like to see what Gruden can come up with now that he's had some time off to just watch.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not gonna be able to go through my usual pick routine,so without any fact/stat research...............
Here are my picks:
Indianapolis
N.Y Giants
Miami
Minnesota
New England
New Orleans
Tampa Bay 
Denver
Baltimore
Seattle
Dallas
San Francisco
Houston
Pissburgh
Some good games this weekend, gonna be close between atl vs n.o.....3pts or less overtime maybe......but I picked both hou and dal,so what does that tell you.....not very confident in my picks


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn, the dallas cowboys suck this yr


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> Damn, the dallas cowboys suck this yr


This shit sucks!It brings all the haters out!Cant wait for Sean Payton to clean house(fingers crossed)


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 9, 2012)

After Jimmy Johnson left that turd Jerry Jones began calling all the shots and they have sucked..As long as Jones is alive and handling football decisions they won't win shit..no matter who is coaching.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 11, 2012)

Arian Foster is having a great game... for a vegan.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Nov 13, 2012)

Roger Goodell is likely having a panic attack seeing all these QB's go down.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2012)

he should worry about the awful officiating.. just as bad as the scabs and these are the pros?


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Nov 13, 2012)

The commissioner is a joke. Sean Payton gets suspended a year for being on a team that allegedly put bounties on players, yet a guy like Pacman Jones is STILL in the NFL. I cannot wrap my mind around that.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anybody want a slightly used head coach and GM, Norv and AJ need to get the fuck outta Daygo.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 15, 2012)

My picks:
(Thurs)Miami?
Houston
Atlanta
Dallas
Green Bay
Kansas City
St. Louis
Washington?
Tampa Bay
New Orleans
Denver
New England
Baltimore
(Mon)San Franscisco
So far 46-9 against the opening lines/spread 37-14-4(NL's)


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright here we go I'm going to make some picks.

Green Bay
Atlanta
Dallas
Kansas City
New York(J)
Philadelphia
Carolina(upset pick)
Houston
Oakland
Denver
Indy
Baltimore
Chicago

This is gonna be fun


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Alright here we go I'm going to make some picks.
> 
> Green Bay
> Atlanta
> ...


 man, i do hate football, but oh how i love to watch the eagles lose.  nice interception on their first possession leading to a washington td.. woohoo, i love this season..


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 18, 2012)

Andre Johnson is the MANNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 18, 2012)

Green Bay &#8730;
Dallas &#8730;
Kansas City X
New York(J) &#8730;
Philly X
Carolina X(so close)
Houston &#8730;


So far so good 4 for 7. I was so sure Lina would have pulled that one out.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 18, 2012)

the Chargers make me want to punch a baby, Norv needs to be fired before their plane lands.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 18, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Green Bay &#8730;
> Dallas &#8730;
> Kansas City X
> New York(J) &#8730;
> ...


INDY? No way that was gonna fly.

Brady put on a clinic, had to show the youngster how it goes in the Big Leagues.

GO PATS!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2012)

Fear Colin Kaepernick.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2012)

CK is better tha Alex smith...i bet when smith fuck up he gets yanked....harbaugh is a great coach and the niners look to be the favorite to win it all.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 20, 2012)

Wasn't last year suppose to be "their year" too?  

San Fran will find a way to choke, guaranteed. If it's not Williams, someone else will stepup and screwup. Especially if they really think CK can take them deep into the post season. Does the name Matt Flynn ring any bells? Yeah, Kap had a really good game against a really iffy Bears team. But Super Bowl favorites? HELLLLL NOOOOOOO.

49ers Last 5 Games= 3-1-1 record, 932 yds through the air, a brewing QB hissy fit, Frank Gore with only one +100yd game, and a TIE WITH THE RAMS! And their schedule isn't all that smooth either. They have to play the Saints, Pats, and Seahawks still. And it would be kind of fitting if Arizona, with a fork stuck-deep, managed to sabotage it for them at the end (not likely, but stranger things have happened this year). 

Are they good? Of course. Love to watch them play because their HQ players with good coaches and an entertaining playbook. 

But with all the other strong teams out there I just don't see them making it out of the playoffs.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2012)

I had em winning it all last yeaR yes,..well coached..great defense and frank gore/vernon davis is tough to beat..if they get by the giants they win it all..this year they probably will..not sure why they fdid not get peyton manning, they do that n it is all over.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 20, 2012)

Because San Fran didn't have Elway to wrangle Manning in like the Broncs did lol. 

And I just don't see the 9ers making the Big Game.

The NFC South is looking like the spot to be in that conference if you wanna talk Super Bowl. 

I still got the Pats going all the way though, even if Gronk is out for extended time.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2012)

That Bears team has an elite defense he simply carved up. Anyway, Smith should continue to start, but I loved CK coming out and I'm glad he's showing us why. It's a nice problem to have.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I had em winning it all last yeaR yes,..well coached..great defense and frank gore/vernon davis is tough to beat..if they get by the giants they win it all..this year they probably will..not sure why they fdid not get peyton manning, they do that n it is all over.


 Because Manning cost over 20 million a year and they had a tonne of FA's to resign. He also wanted to run his own offense, I don't think he'd mesh with Jim. Just my opinion.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 20, 2012)

So I was just gettig some food at the Whole Food, and who do I see walking out at the same time I am? Starting QB for my Hawks, Russle Wilson! Damn dude is the same height as me! But he's prolly got a good 30-40 pounds of solid muscle on me, and his damn hands are massive! His hand swallowed my hand when I shook it! Didn't wanna be a douche and ask for a sig, so I just said I was a big fan and good luck this weekend! I totally geeked out. Go Hawks!Miami goin down this weekend, Trannyhill won't know what hit him after we lay his ass out a few times.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I agree..harbaugh is a hardass and would butt heads with goober...money is no issue...no salary cap in nfl


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 20, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That Bears team has an elite defense he simply carved up. Anyway, Smith should continue to start, but I loved CK coming out and I'm glad he's showing us why. It's a nice problem to have.


Elite D or not, the Bears did not show up to play yesterday. Did you see that first half? Not very Bear-like...

I'm not callin the 49ers slouches, but Super Bowl favs? Not in my book.

The NFC's too good this year.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 21, 2012)

Easy picks for Thanksgiving:......Houston.....Dallas.....New England.....HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!.GO COWBOYS!!!.........GO TEXANS!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2012)

RG3 takes over this game..skins win 30-24


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not bitin'......hahaha..........as soon as I talk shit they lose...........all i can say is GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 21, 2012)

RG3 is about to messup Jerry Jones' Turkey Day, all inside his Billion Dollar Playhouse.

Redskins by a little, Pats by alot, and Lions as my Chance-pick.


----------



## spandy (Nov 22, 2012)

Cowboys gonna win.....I hope.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah, I agree..harbaugh is a hardass and would butt heads with goober...money is no issue...no salary cap in nfl


 There is a salary cap in the NFL. The Niners have the least amount of space under it in the league currently.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2012)

yes, I was wrong...you are right..not sure how I forgot that


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, there was no cap the year before last due to the CBA expiring.


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay lets review

Green Bay&#8730;
Atlanta &#8730;
Dallas &#8730;
Kansas City X
New York(J) &#8730;
Philadelphia X
Carolina(upset pick) X
Houston &#8730;
Oakland X
Denver &#8730;
Indy X
Baltimore &#8730;
Chicago X

7 for 13 isn't bad. Okay so This Week

Green Bay(this will always be Green Bay)
Houston(Detroits got a history on Thanksgiving.)
Washington(For some reason i think something big's going to happen)
Jets(don't ask)
Chicago
Oakland
Cleveland
Denver
Seattle
Atlanta
Indy
Jacksonville
Baltimore
New Orleans
Arizona
Carolina


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 23, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Indy X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jimmy, can ya do me a favor? Keep pickin against the Pats all the way up to the Super Bowl, cus they seem to kill it everytime you do . 

I was wrong about that Texans game though (but damn..if Schwartz didn't throw that flag i'd have been goodmoney, cus I had the Lions for my Bold Pick..). Seriously starting to doubt Houston now, the past 2 games have shown they aren't as good as their record says (same story with the Falcons). Yeah, Foster is a beast and he racked up a lot of yards, but he also had more time to do it (back-to-back games with OT) and against so-so teams (Jags Lions).

People are sleeping on Green Bay and New England. Too caught up on the record and RG3 being a beast (my roommates a Giants' fan and watching that game gave him indigestion lastnight haha). RG3 is 4Real but the 'Skins still have some work to do. It's fun watching them play though.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 23, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Easy picks for Thanksgiving:......Houston.....Dallas.....New England.....HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!.GO COWBOYS!!!.........GO TEXANS!!!!


Sundays picks:Chicago....Cincinnati....Cleveland.......Indianapolis.....Denver....Seattle....Atlanta......Jacksonville......San Diego.....New Orleans.......Arizona........N.Y. Giants.....(Mon)CarolinaFucking Cowgirls!!!!!No DeMarco Murray hurts, they wont make the playoffs without him.


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 23, 2012)

FOUR20 SWG said:


> Hey Jimmy, can ya do me a favor? Keep pickin against the Pats all the way up to the Super Bowl, cus they seem to kill it everytime you do .
> 
> I was wrong about that Texans game though (but damn..if Schwartz didn't throw that flag i'd have been goodmoney, cus I had the Lions for my Bold Pick..). Seriously starting to doubt Houston now, the past 2 games have shown they aren't as good as their record says (same story with the Falcons). Yeah, Foster is a beast and he racked up a lot of yards, but he also had more time to do it (back-to-back games with OT) and against so-so teams (Jags Lions).
> 
> People are sleeping on Green Bay and New England. Too caught up on the record and RG3 being a beast (my roommates a Giants' fan and watching that game gave him indigestion lastnight haha). RG3 is 4Real but the 'Skins still have some work to do. It's fun watching them play though.



lol as far as that pats game it was more the jets than the pats. I was being optomistic, oh well lol. I say, let them sleep on Green Bay, last time they did that we won the super bowl lol. This season is looking a lot like 2010, just sayin'. Half of our top players are injured, we started off rough, but now we're on a tear. lol who knows ya? xP


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 23, 2012)

To be fair, I was right about Houston and Washington, and I was right something big DID happen xD


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2012)

How do you feel about your vikes against my bears sunday?


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 23, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> To be fair, I was right about Houston and Washington, and I was right something big DID happen xD



Fosho. True on both counts there. But don't underestimate the Pats for what they did last night. The Jets were awful, but Tom Brady also showed that Gronk or no Gronk, he can put 50 on the board regardless. Can't wait till he's back though...if they're clicking now, it'll be outta hand with him back in the mix to catch those easy 4 yd TD passes!

I was so damn close on the Detroit call I could almost taste it! I would have swapped my avatar for Ms. Cleo quick. 

Then I realized, what I was tasting was turkey and what I was watching was Lions' football. 

Which is right about the time Schwartz reached for his pocket...lol.


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol yeah i was worried there for a minute. Then i remembered the same thing. Also the pats won by such a wide girth because of three rapid fire gifts from the jets too lol


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> How do you feel about your vikes against my bears sunday?


.....are you talking to me?


----------



## tooteefrootee (Nov 25, 2012)

gooooooo STEELERS! The lords of the rings


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 25, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> Lol yeah i was worried there for a minute. Then i remembered the same thing. Also the pats won by such a wide girth because of three rapid fire gifts from the jets too lol


Pats by 9 even without the gimmes from Sanchez and crew 

They have back to back games against Houston and San Fran coming up, both good teams but it's at Foxboro in the winter so weather is gonna be in the Pats favor. 

I think the 9ers game is going to be a good one, but I see the Texans getting trounced. 

PICKS- Bears, Bengals, Steelers, Colts, Broncos, Seahawks, BUCS (my bold pick), Titans, Ravens, Saints, Rams, Packers. 

Panthers on Monday, that's more of a hope than a pick I guess but i'm lovin the whole Philly Phiasco.

*Results= I got busted up pretty bad. Charlie Batch is worthless, Miami refuses to laydown and die, Atlanta was lucky, Saints blew it, and the fuckin Giants always manage to show up when I pick against them. Life rolls on and i'm hopin Carolina can salvage somethin for me here and pour a lil more dirt on top of the coffin for the Eagles season.


----------



## red0021 (Nov 25, 2012)

tooteefrootee said:


> gooooooo STEELERS! The lords of the rings


cock rings.


----------



## JimmyKing (Nov 26, 2012)

FOUR20 SWG said:


> They have back to back games against Houston and San Fran coming up, both good teams but it's at Foxboro in the winter so weather is gonna be in the Pats favor.
> .



Watch out for J.J. Watt he's use to cold weather lol


----------



## ShadowMouseKiller (Nov 26, 2012)

tooteefrootee said:


> gooooooo STEELERS! The lords of the rings


Too bad the Ravens are gonna be getting in there ass on Sunday!!!! #RavensNation


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 26, 2012)

JimmyKing said:


> .....are you talking to me?




yes sir....how a minnesota resident pull for the pats?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 26, 2012)

ShadowMouseKiller said:


> Too bad the Ravens are gonna be getting in there ass on Sunday!!!! #RavensNation




big ben just ain't the same when he is at home with the wife...gotta let that rapist loose if ya win aother ring.


----------



## ShadowMouseKiller (Nov 27, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> big ben just ain't the same when he is at home with the wife...gotta let that rapist loose if ya win aother ring.


Kinda like Tiger Woods. He was the shit when he was cheating on his wife!!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 29, 2012)

Revenge tonight for the Falcons


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2012)

Still not a believer in Atlanta


----------



## dolamic (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd just like to chime in on what happened in Kansas City this morning....

How about we do this, for every person who wants to own a gun, or who currently owns a gun you have to pass a psychological evaluation to see if you are mentally fit to own one. It's a shame we have to live in the day and age where anyone can get a gun anywhere, and I don't mean from a store. Kids find guns, steal guns, play with guns, so why can't adults? Convicted felons have the right to bear arms taken away from them for the plain fact that they have made an error in judgment at some point in their life. Now why can't we keep all the insane motherfackos out there from 'legally' carrying a gun? Eh? Cops too! Pass a Psych test or no gun permit. Why do we make guns in the first place? To protect ourselves? How many times do you hear about someone protecting their selves with a gun compared to how many times some crazy fuck decides he wants to play god and killkillkill? Eh? Batman? Columbine? KC? John Lennon, Ronald Reagan, JFK, DC Sniper, the list is endless and pointless in its triviality. PEOPLE DON'T KILL PEOPLE, CRAZY MOTHERFUCKERS WITH GUNS KILL PEOPLE!
I've had friends commit suicide, I've had others who attempted it for the attention. There's a fine line between the two. Usually a vein. I have no sympathy for people who commit suicide, I do have sympathy for innocent women and children who get caught up in someone else's idea on how life should be. Life isn't always roses, and everyone should have figured that out by now. But it's the people around you that make life worth living. It's not the Bentleys, the money, the girls and the thrill of it all. It's about what makes you happy in your heart and not in the head. If you feel that your life is not worth living, why would you want to take someone else's life too? But of course why try to understand what goes on in a mentally unstable mind? My own is a vast wonderland of depression, self-loathing and sadness, but I'm still alive and kicking. I've found things that make me happy in life, when i was 25 I had just gotten out of prison, I went in when I was 18 and I'm 31 today. If I didn't have people in my life that loved me, I might have done the same thing. Only I would have taken my own life and no one else's because it would be my choice. I have the choice if I want to live or die, but I do not have that control over ANY OTHER LIVING BEING. Psychopaths please take note of this.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck that piece of shit ...u wanna die, fine..y kill the gf asshole.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

People do kill people its not the guns fault.We don't need anymore anti-gun crazies,if every one had a side arm,that would not have happened.The most dangerous men and women never used guns,like I said people kill people.We all hate to see stuff like that(KC)happen.God bless those who were lost and their families.peace


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

There has to be a reason y there is more guns/violence here than other countries.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

may be due to the population genius


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

Now back to some fucking FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!
My picks:
Atlanta(Thurs)&#8730;
Houston
Buffalo
Chicago
Detroit
Green Bay
Carolina
San Francisco
New England
Arizona
Denver
SanDiego
Oakland
Baltimore
Dallas
Washington(mon)
Jets are 5 pt favs over the Cards!..........is it just me?that's crazy........Cardinals by 7


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

b166 you think the texans are going all the way this year, they have one hell of a start


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> may be due to the population genius


Does that mean im a GENIUS?..........lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Does that mean im a GENIUS?..........lol


 i thought we all were


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Expected a dumbass comment from some hay seed turd..I am talking. per capita moron...anyone outside of Texas have a thought


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> b166 you think the texans are going all the way this year, they have one hell of a start


It's a tough call New England carries a big stick(Brady)and a lot of experience.Not to mention Denver,Baltimore and Pissburgh..........fuck man idont think they'll win but if you're asking Houston vs. Denver and N.Y. Giants vs.Chicago.............Superbowl?????????GO TEXANS


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Expected a dumbass comment from some hay seed turd..I am talking another per capital moron...anyone outside of Texas have a thought?


Wtf?!?!?!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

some people just don't like football i guess


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh blows...they are no threat...Houston is tough..if they had cushing, I would pick em...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

That. Hayseed turd comment was at the smartass Robert, not u bigger.


----------



## tred522 (Dec 2, 2012)

Texans going all the way....!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought Pittsburg is going to beat Baltimore today. Actually I know they will. And I think u guys know this too.


----------



## tred522 (Dec 2, 2012)

Naw I don't think so even though both of the teams are old af everybody is just old n worn out and if Big Ben not playing the for sure the ravens going to beat them


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh peaked years ago...ravens are very good...Pitt loses today 27 -13


----------



## tred522 (Dec 2, 2012)

Corso knows foot ball.!! I was thinkin more like 24-13


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Predictions for bears n seahags? Still not a believer in my bears..yet to beat a good team...hags 20 bears 17


----------



## JimmyKing (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay so coming back onto a forum like this after being gone for a week and a half is like running into class late skidding across the floor going "What i miss!?!?!" ANYWAY! My picks from last week
Green bay X
Houston &#8730;
Washington&#8730;
Jets X
Chicago&#8730;
Oakland X
Cleveland&#8730;
Denver&#8730;
Seattle X
Atlanta &#8730;
Indy&#8730;
Jacksonville&#8730;
Baltimore&#8730;
New Orleans X
Arizona X
Carolina&#8730;

10 for 16, not horrible. 


This week

New England
Buffalo
Indy
Carolina
Green Bay
Niners
Arizona
Seattle
Houston
Denver
Baltimore
San Diego
Oakland(c'mon Raiders)
Dallas
and Washington on Monday night



Corso312 said:


> yes sir....how a minnesota resident pull for the pats?


I'm a cheesehead brother. I just live in Minnesota now because of work.


----------



## tred522 (Dec 2, 2012)

The sea hawks could pull it off but I'm leaning more on the bears same score


----------



## tred522 (Dec 2, 2012)

30mins till kickoff!!! I have to make a run to Pizza Hut before everyone shows up


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

In Chicago ,the seachickens go down!24-20


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2012)

Sadly my hawks aren't very disciplined away, keep shooting ourselfs in the foot with penalties that kill drives. And that's probably why they will acctualy win today, just because everyone's saying they suck on the road, they'll pull out a win.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sadly my hawks aren't very disciplined away, keep shooting ourselfs in the foot with penalties that kill drives. And that's probably why they will acctualy win today, just because everyone's saying they suck on the road, they'll pull out a win.


You're probably right Seattle has a solid defense.They both have good D, turnovers wins the game.


----------



## tred522 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bears have solid d to tho....


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 2, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> You're probably right Seattle has a solid defense.THEY BOTH HAVE GOOD D, turnovers wins the game.


YYuuupp!!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow these officials are being serious dicks.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2012)

Hawks with the OT win baby! Wilson is the truth!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck you lovie ...refs tried their best to give bears true w ...Pitt mite just pull this off...


----------



## JimmyKing (Dec 2, 2012)

I bet that felt good for Mr. Batch. Old ass mo-fo. So far i'm....eh

New England &#8730;
Buffalo &#8730;
Indy &#8730;
Carolina X
Green Bay &#8730;
Niners X
Arizona X
Seattle &#8730;
Houston &#8730;
Denver &#8730;
Baltimore X(damn you old man Batch)
San Diego X
Oakland X 
And I'm willing to bed I'm right about Dallas lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2012)

tred522 said:


> Naw I don't think so even though both of the teams are old af everybody is just old n worn out and if Big Ben not playing the for sure the ravens going to beat them


Fuck u sure were wrong there. Stop making predictions unless u say Pittsburg is baaaaaack!!!!


----------



## JimmyKing (Dec 2, 2012)

That nearly got bad......but all the while, i'm 7/15 lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyday that useless Sanchez gets benched is a great day...been sick as hell all weekend but that brought. A smile to my face


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Anyday that useless Sanchez gets benched is a great day...been sick as hell all weekend but that brought. A smile to my face


Hell,if I knew that was gonna happen,I woulda picked 'em at home for sure.It seems Tx has been pumping out more NFL qb's than Cali lately.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2012)

Who is Texas pumping. Out?... can only think of Vince young, who sucks..n simms kid. Equally as bad.


----------



## tred522 (Dec 3, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck u sure were wrong there. Stop making predictions unless u say Pittsburg is baaaaaack!!!!


They pulled it off some how


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Who is Texas pumping. Out?... can only think of Vince young, who sucks..n simms kid. Equally as bad.


I mean the state not just Vince Young,Colt McCoy,Chris Simms or any others from UT but.....DrewBrees,Andrew Luck,Cristian Ponder,Robert Griffin,Andy Dalton,Ryan Tannehill,Ryan Mallet,Graham Harrell,Luke McKown,Chase Daniel,Matt Flynn..................there's more


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2012)

That is an impressive list...was not aware them dudes were all Texans.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 3, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> YYuuupp!!!!


I just realized that was my 420 post wasted.....................what a dipshit!!!!!!!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 3, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> I mean the state not just Vince Young,Colt McCoy,Chris Simms or any others from UT but.....DrewBrees,Andrew Luck,Cristian Ponder,Robert Griffin,Andy Dalton,Ryan Tannehill,Ryan Mallet,Graham Harrell,Luke McKown,Chase Daniel,Matt Flynn..................there's more


Nick Foles,Caleb Hanie,John Skelton,Kevin Kolb and Cam Newton(?) won Junior College National Championship @ Blinn,tx JC before Auburn.........lol its crazy i know.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tonight's winner....................Denver


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

I still don't. Know how the fuck Charlie batch beat ravens in Baltimore.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lets recap my picks since I started week 7...12-1
week 8...11-3
week 9...12-2
week 10...11-3
week 11...10-4
week 12...11-5
week 13...8-8....what can I say!?
Total.......75-26

The last four weeks they haven't been printing weekly season stats/leaders......its good to have it all on one page,clicking back and forth between pages(kindle fire) licks balls....anyway im a little more confident in this weeks picks,there were some easy ones and not so easy ones.
My picks week 14:
Denver(Thurs)&#8730;
St.Louis?
Dallas
Cleveland?
Indianapolis
Chicago
Pittsburgh...if I say it nicely maybe they'll lose
Tampa Bay
Baltimore
Atlanta
N.Y Jets....Holy Cross formation
San Fran
Seattle
Green Bay
Dun!...dunn!....duuunnnnn!!!!!FUCKING New England!!?Tom Brady against our db's outplays our defensive line.IF Arian Foster has over 150y we WIN!
I know.....I picked 7 road teams


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)

Hawks ftw baby!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow the hawks are spanking the cardinals! Total domination.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hawks look good...indeed....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy shit hawks blow out the cards 58-0! What the fuck! I have no voice right now!


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 9, 2012)

Goin for my home town Denver Broncos!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

So a wakeup for you Texans fans?...weak schedule. Exposed?


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> So a wakeup for you Texans fans?...weak schedule. Exposed?


Im starting to feel hostility from YOU,did I say something or it it a Texas thang?!...weak schedule?(7th weakest...fyi)exposed?only to a hall of fame Qb in his prime at home battling for home field advantage,we got lucky he didn't score 100.We have a weak pass defense(cb,s)
Beat Miami (5-6)
beat Jacksonville (2-9)
beat DENVER (8-3)
beat Tennessee (4-7)
beat NYJ. (4-7)
Lost G.B (7-4)
beat BALTIMORE (9-2)
beat Buffalo (4-7)
beat CHICAGO (8-3)
beat Jacksnoville (2-9)
beat Detroit (4-7)
beat Tennessee (4-7)
Lost N.E. (8....9-3)
now we have to play Ind twice to decide div.champ,plus Minnesota.........fuck me!!!We might not win division.....wtf?!?!.....lol
btw........nothing is easy in Texas everyone is biased against us, any time we slip up, haters pounce on every opportunity.......STOP THE HATE!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 11, 2012)

Defense been getting torched as of late...they need fishing back.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 11, 2012)

Not to make excuses but no crushing,brooks reed,bradie james,Alan ball,Jonathan joseph, has really sucked............no pass defense,qb's have been picking us apart as of late........still 7th best defense(320y,20ppg).


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

TEXANS 11-2 All I Gotta Say


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 13, 2012)

Tonight's pick...
Cincinnati


----------



## Vinland88 (Dec 13, 2012)

Broncos.... over... all....


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 16, 2012)

My picks week 15:
(Thurs)Cincinnati&#8730;
Green Bay&#8730;
Houston&#8730;
BaltimoreX
Miami&#8730;
ClevelandX
Minnesota&#8730;
New Orleans&#8730;
Atlanta&#8730;
Seattle&#8730;
San DiegoX
DetroitX
Oakland&#8730;
Dallas.....I hope&#8730;
New EnglandX
(Mon)Tennessee&#8730;


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 16, 2012)

Seattle again with the smash out win it looks like!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2012)

Seattle looking good...Chicago n Detroit suck


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 16, 2012)

Broncos are on a roll!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2012)

49ers will be the Super Bowl this season. Prob against the Bronco's............


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2012)

My preseason pick was SF vs Baltimore ....Baltimore is done...so Denver or Houston or new England. In the arc...


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 22, 2012)

My picks (week 16):
(Sat)Atlanta
Houston
Carolina
Miami
Pissburgh
New England
Indianapolis
Dallas
Washington
Tampa Bay
N.Y. Jets
Green Bay
Denver
Chicago....if da bears get beat by da cards.......dey suck balls!
N.Y. Giants
Seattle


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am pulling for cards, I want milkdud fired.....miners spank Seattle.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I am pulling for cards, I want milkdud fired.....miners spank Seattle.


You talking bout ol' Lovie......milkdud....HAA!!!....btw he's a Texan...lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup, lovie/milkdud ......


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, he's worn out in Chicago....back to coordinatorfor him....there's a few coaches that should be on their way out....speaking of..What's up with the JETS?.......why are they not going with Tebow?...is he that bad of an option?......lol "option".


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Tebow is not good, but he is better than Sanchez....Sanchez blows....so does that kid from bama. That started today...Rex should be fired for being on board with that Sanchez contract last year.....Jake locker sucked in college ...another scrub that has no business in the pros


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2012)

WOW hawks with another crushing win! 150 points in the last 3 weeks. Nobody wants to play the hawks right now. Fourty whiners got beat in every way today. Hawks are top contenders now in the NFC, hands down.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hahaha yup, hawks look good...can't argue that....should be some great playoff games in couple weeks.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Russ Wilson could be Roy ...it is him or rgiii


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Tebow is not good, but he is better than Sanchez....Sanchez blows....so does that kid from bama. That started today...Rex should be fired for being on board with that Sanchez contract last year.....Jake locker sucked in college ...another scrub that has no business in the pros


Ugh, as a Washington fan, I mist agree about locker. I wanted him to be good, and I was rooting for the team (also because Hasselbeck went there too) to do well. But one must admit, locker looks like a bust. That's too bad.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Russ Wilson could be Roy ...it is him or rgiii


Thats for sure. If Wilson breaks mannings rookie td record of 26 td's, I think he locks up the roy. Wilson already has 24 I think....I'll edit later when sober


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Think u r right....24 td. Ten picks..but I been drinking too....luck is not even in theconvo....too many picks....two horse race....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Think u r right....24 td. Ten picks..but I been drinking too....luck is not even in theconvo....too many picks....two horse race....


Yeah luck threw way too many picks, he's not a serious roy contender anymore. Two horse race like you said. And hey, as it looks it's possible for a rgIII Wilson showdown in the playoffs. That or the hawks play Dallas, which we already beat so I'm not scared of that game. 

Im confident Wilson beats the 26 td rookie record next week. It's at home vs st Louis...smells like a win to me!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh yeah...Wilson ties record or beats it...with much less picks than Manning...rgiii vs hawks would be great...Dallas ain't getting in...they suck....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Oh yeah...Wilson ties record or beats it...with much less picks than Manning...rgiii vs hawks would be great...Dallas ain't getting in...they suck....


Record is 26, turns out Wilson has 25 with another home game vs st Louis. I'm almost sure he breaks the record. He always throws touchdowns at home!


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 24, 2012)

Y'all know just as well as I that RGIII will win R O Y .......on QB rating alone plus he's only thrown like 5 int's........unless DALLAS shuts him down and Wilson has a monster game RGIII has it wrapped up.........imo...........Wilson does have a good argument with the TD's....not hating on Wilson, I like him........BUT Griffin has him beat in every category except TD's (25 to 20)..........if they have over a certain amount of attempts......QBR is what matters...peace


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dunno bout that, I think on Sunday whoever plays best wins Roy....both are great with bright futures ....what hurts rgiii is missing couple games from injury.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 25, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Dunno bout that, I think on Sunday whoever plays best wins Roy....both are great with bright futures ....what hurts rgiii is missing couple games from injury.


That's what I said "UNLESS DALLAS SHUTS HIM DOWN AND WILSON HAS A MONSTER GAME" and "IF THEY HAVE OVER A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF ATTEMPTS"..........he only missed one game and still has more att /comp with a better %...............im just sayin' if he don't win its a shame........agreed......bright futures for both......I've always said that good accuracy and being good under pressure is what makes an NFL quarterback.......


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh man I can't believe I didn't come post after the smashing of the Fourty whiners! 







Go Arizona!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Wilson had a soso. Game.....rg3 gonna stick it to Dallas tonight...Dallas season ends in three hours ...rg3 is Roy.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I am pulling for cards, I want milkdud fired.....miners spank Seattle.


Milkdud is FIRED!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah tons of dudes were fired today. Now I'm afraid those teams are gonna come raid the hawks for coaching! Here's hopin Paul Allen, the richest nfl owner ponies up the cash to keep our coordinators in town!


----------



## JimmyKing (Jan 1, 2013)

I was a tad shocked that the Bears let go of Lovey. I'm not saying I'm a fan of the Bears, but I do like Lovey Smith. I hope he sticks around, If McCarthy leaves the Pack, I'd love to see what Smith could do with Rodgers and Jordy Nelson. I mean, Greg Jennings is a wonderful receiver. But I want to say Jordy Nelson is the premiere Receiver for the Packers. Even with Randall Cobb poking his head into the plays now, Nelson still gets it. I could imagine a Lovey Smith led Green Bay.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fuck lovie that milkdud looking mother fucker, one post season in the last six years...been here nine years n hired five offensive co-ordinaters that all sucked...lovie record against teams. 500 0r better is 13-39....he is a bum slayer who beats bad teams n gets outcoached against good teams...only reason he lasted this long was because he inherited three hall of fame players n bought another one in peppers...dude will be exposed ad a lousy coach in his next city.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 4, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Fuck lovie that milkdud looking mother fucker, one post season in the last six years...been here nine years n hired five offensive co-ordinaters that all sucked...lovie record against teams. 500 0r better is 13-39....he is a bum slayer who beats bad teams n gets outcoached against good teams...only reason he lasted this long was because he inherited three hall of fame players n bought another one in peppers...dude will be exposed ad a lousy coach in his next city.


Exactly, the bears were a paper lion. The hawks exposed their flaws, and the rest of the teams did the same.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

Go hawks! Gonna cool some red skin potatoes and corn on the cob during half time!
Last week I grilled up some lamb for the rams


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Go hawks! Gonna cool some red skin potatoes and corn on the cob during half time!
> Last week I grilled up some lamb for the rams


I hope your run D is up to task, the battle if the Rookies! I'm watching Andrew Luck get whooped but there is still a little time left, this game will determine whether or not I crown him comeback king.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2013)

Knew the colts would choke.

They are in a pretty easy division and had a weak schedule.

And i hate the brown/ravens.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Knew the colts would choke.
> 
> They are in a pretty easy division and had a weak schedule.
> 
> And i hate the brown/ravens.


I dont like the browns or ravens either, but I must admit that the colts impressed me with 35 new players on the roster this year.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2013)

All luck! No pun intended.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> All luck! No pun intended.


I wish Dallas would play the draft for a new QB, they disgust me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I wish Dallas would play the draft for a new QB, they disgust me.



Yeah romo pretty much sucks.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

What did I t ell you all?!?! Hawks are the truth! Comin back from down 14 points on the road for 24 unanswered points! Hop on the band wagon fellas!


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What did I t ell you all?!?! Hawks are the truth! Comin back from down 14 points on the road for 24 unanswered points! Hop on the band wagon fellas!


I can't believe they played RGIII the second half, seriously jeapordized their franchise IMO. Marshawn Lynch=beast mode!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 6, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I wish Dallas would play the draft for a new QB, they disgust me.




Yup, the bears n cowboys passed on Russ Wilson three damn times last year.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 6, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I can't believe they played RGIII the second half, seriously jeapordized their franchise IMO. Marshawn Lynch=beast mode!!!


Yea shanahan blew it by keeping him in. When his knee folded in half the wrong direction on the dropped snap i thought he broke it. Glad to see rg3 walking around after that. Cousins looked terrified out there.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a fireable offense on shannahan...reckless n dumb.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 7, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> That is a fireable offense on shannahan...reckless n dumb.


I dunno, I'm sure rg3 was begging to keep him in. Dude is a tough motherfucker. Did you see how he knee bent?! I thought it looked broken. Glad it wasn't! Bad idea yes, but fireable, I don't think so. He was smart enough to get rg3, and let the kid play his game. That got them farther than theyve been in over a decade! As a hawk fan, I was glad he wasn't 100%. And that Matt Ryan and the falcons season have been a charade, and are going down next week!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 7, 2013)

Go hawks!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh I am sure rg3 wanted to stay in, he is 23 ....but a 62 year old coach needs to say no....u can cause more damage to knee and you ate playing like shit...cousins gives us a better chance to win.....remember shanny. Is the same. Guy who kept playing retell Davis when he could not see n had a bad headache...dude is an asshole n not very bright.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I dunno, I'm sure rg3 was begging to keep him in. Dude is a tough motherfucker. Did you see how he knee bent?! I thought it looked broken. Glad it wasn't! Bad idea yes, but fireable, I don't think so. He was smart enough to get rg3, and let the kid play his game. That got them farther than theyve been in over a decade! As a hawk fan, I was glad he wasn't 100%. And that Matt Ryan and the falcons season have been a charade, and are going down next week!


"Matty Ice" and Julio Jones is going to be a tough match for those bigger cb's the Hawks have, but they aren't #1 in take aways and #4 overall D in the league for nothing. I think there is a good chance for them, only hurdles I see are Green Bay and obviously next week "Atlanta". The Packers are going to crush 49rs. Jim Harbough made a terrible mistake not playing Alex Smith, they have looked awful since his last start (they were 9 and 1).


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nah, Smith is average at best....c.k. > Smith. ....Seattle beats Atlanta 30-17
S.f. beats g.b. 24-21.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2013)

S.f. came into new England and beardown the pats....they lose that game with noodlearm Smith.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Jan 7, 2013)

Pats all day.

Texans can step up if they want. Billy and The Boys have had plenty of time to stew on a strategy so it won't matter much. 

I'm not expecting quite the beatdown we saw lasttime, but it'll still be a pretty impressive showing for NE with Gronk back in the mix. 

That and I think the 9ers are about to be exposed as frauds. Not something i'd bet $$ on, just a feeling.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> "Matty Ice" and Julio Jones is going to be a tough match for those bigger cb's the Hawks have, but they aren't #1 in take aways and #4 overall D in the league for nothing. I think there is a good chance for them, only hurdles I see are Green Bay and obviously next week "Atlanta". The Packers are going to crush 49rs. Jim Harbough made a terrible mistake not playing Alex Smith, they have looked awful since his last start (they were 9 and 1).


I am of the opinion that Julio jones and company are not used to big physical DB's like Sherman and Browner. There are only 6 corners in the league that are at least 6'3" 220lbs and Seattle has three of them. Two of them starters, and Sherman is the best shut down back in the league. So I like that match up for the hawks. Plus the Facons are 21st in stopping the run, which again heavily favors Seattle. Pile all that on top of the fact that "Matty Ice" can't win in the playoffs, along side the fact that the falcons have no real quality wins. Almost all of the teams they beat had sub .500 seasons. 

As for greenbay San Fran, I completely agree. CK isn't gonna be able to handle to pressure IMO. But I think I would rather play SF again as a hawk fan. We crushed them at home, and when we lost to them it was early in the season and our QB was just getting his feet wet in the NFL, and they were still rolling with Smith. I think a vengeful packers at home will be looking to redeem the epic "fail marry" game. That kinda would be one for the ages though!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I am of the opinion that Julio jones and company are not used to big physical DB's like Sherman and Browner. There are only 6 corners in the league that are at least 6'3" 220lbs and Seattle has three of them. Two of them starters, and Sherman is the best shut down back in the league. So I like that match up for the hawks. Plus the Facons are 21st in stopping the run, which again heavily favors Seattle. Pile all that on top of the fact that "Matty Ice" can't win in the playoffs, along side the fact that the falcons have no real quality wins. Almost all of the teams they beat had sub .500 seasons.
> 
> As for greenbay San Fran, I completely agree. CK isn't gonna be able to handle to pressure IMO. But I think I would rather play SF again as a hawk fan. We crushed them at home, and when we lost to them it was early in the season and our QB was just getting his feet wet in the NFL, and they were still rolling with Smith. I think a vengeful packers at home will be looking to redeem the epic "fail marry" game. That kinda would be one for the ages though!


sucks that seattle lost clemons last game, then again the skins lost rg3 with a total reconstruction. Hopefully he can recover like the pthropedist says he should its not always that easy, lol good ole specilaists! I wouldnt mind seeing seattle and new england for the lombardi!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> sucks that seattle lost clemons last game, then again the skins lost rg3 with a total reconstruction. Hopefully he can recover like the pthropedist says he should its not always that easy, lol good ole specilaists! I wouldnt mind seeing seattle and new england for the lombardi!


I wanna see Seattle vs Baltimore. It would be the Battle of The Birds, or the Bird Bowl! And I think the hawks win that one were it to go down.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Jan 12, 2013)

Nate Silver called Pats/Seahawks for the Super Bowl...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great game but ravens special. Teams are going to cost them this game....Denver gets smoked by the pats.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

Pats vs Balt is gonna be sweet to watch when it happens.  peyton is finally being knocked off his overpaid a$$


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

for the soup... atl was what i was sayin all along, but who they play idk balt is lookin nasty mean


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2013)

Peyton is the best by far. Over paid? No way. Well worth the money. And going to win this game.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

Uh oh Denver! 28s


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Peyton is the best by far. Over paid? No way. Well worth the money. And going to win this game.


Two kick returns have saved his ass thus far.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Two kick returns have saved his ass thus far.


I don't believe that


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2013)

What the fuck was that????


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> What the fuck was that????


30 seconds left you got two time outs and Peyton Manning DON'T DOWN IT! OVERTIME, man what a game Lets see what Peyton is made of.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

Denver Fans????


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

Told ya, goober is a different dude in the playoffs...Manning= buster in the post season.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Told ya, goober is a different dude in the playoffs...Manning= buster in the post season.


Not much changed since Tennessee Ha Ha, what a great game though.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> peyton is the best by far. Over paid? No way. Well worth the money. And going to win this game.





corso312 said:


> great game but ravens special. Teams are going to cost them this game....denver gets smoked by the pats.


hahahaahah


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

omg i cant believe how funny that is... these people are SO out of touch with REALITY!! HAHA!

im sry to gloat but geez dude... u guys couldnt have been MORE wrong at all. 

balt won on special teams.

peyton had his worst game ever in the playoffs just about on paper thru turnovers and such.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

Out of touch? Think not....ravens win easy if not for awful special teams


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

heres to hoping that SF beats GB tho to change the subject... nfc north was rough tho. whew, maybe the pack might be too much. hard call.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Out of touch? Think not....ravens win easy if not for awful special teams


Not even close without the returns!


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> heres to hoping that SF beats GB tho to change the subject... nfc north was rough tho. whew, maybe the pack might be too much. hard call.


Sorry man Aaron Rodgers is the real deal, Colin Kaepernick is not ready, Green Bay will just outproduce San Fran.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

all i know is a field goal won the game. and they dominated the second half kick offs... both teams showed a clinic on how to keep the ball way back. the final score: balt won. peyton sucked... dude. cmon.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Sorry man Aaron Rodgers is the real deal, Colin Kaepernick is not ready, Green Bay will just outproduce San Fran.


yeah i dont like aaron, its funny he has napoleon complex. but still he is better based on experience. those last few plays from GB were damn good..


----------



## jjfw (Jan 12, 2013)

Man, Denver not impressive, at all, was thinking Denver would win, on my pool i took ravens and the 9 1/2+ , they won out right. Peyton must feel like shit now.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

geez thats a bull call against san fran. omg. taunting?? that happens ALOT in detroit when opposing teams come in. where are those refs.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Sorry man Aaron Rodgers is the real deal, Colin Kaepernick is not ready, Green Bay will just outproduce San Fran.


Kaepernick just set a first half post season record for yards. scrambles. he is playoff ready. rodgers is not the reason GB is good either. just sayin


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 12, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Kaepernick just set a first half post season record for yards. scrambles. he is playoff ready. rodgers is not the reason GB is good either. just sayin


Yeah I will retort my statement, Kaepernick is deffinately killing it. I will say rodgers plays a great role at GB i feel like, really I'm just a sucker for accurate qb's.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I have to give credit where credit is due. San Fran was impressive today.

Ravens-Broncos was great, both teams left it all on the field. Thought Denver was going to lock it up early but Baltimore just doesn't want The Ride to end. Can't blame em. 

I would have lost money if I had been making real picks. Hopefully tomorrow goes a little smoother.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2013)

49ers in the NFC title game again!.........This is getting to be a habit!.........Once more & it's a trend!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm so mad. Fuck.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2013)

If Clemons plays the hawks win in a rout, Carroll should have kicked fg. In first half.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> If Clemons plays the hawks win in a rout, Carroll should have kicked fg. In first half.


Or at least put in lynch, 3rd and 1 no lynch?wtf?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2013)

N if he don't ice kicker, hawks win


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

That was funny, personally I don't know if icing shows any real statistical backing. I may be wrong but if I was kicking I would want the warm up kick.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2013)

Statisticaly ten % advantage to icing ....I would not give Guy a warm up.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 14, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> If Clemons plays the hawks win in a rout, Carroll should have kicked fg. In first half.


i was punching my couch after that call. what a douche. as a pats fan ill take seattle over san fran any day


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 15, 2013)

Appearantly Pete only iced the kicker because they were told before the game by the officials that if that situation arose, the kicking team isn't supposed to kick it after the timeout. I gurantee they will make it a penalty in the off season. No more practice kicks will be allowed, maybe ten yard penalty for kicking anyways after the timeout. Pete said he called that timeout with plenty of time, but the kicker went ahead and practice kicked it anyway.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Jan 15, 2013)

Peteyboy showed his stripes and dropped a college-level mistake. Ya pay the price when you ice in this league. True story. 

No big deal though, the 'hawks are sittin pretty as a young team with a lil fire in the belly after coming so close this post season. 

Barring some huge injury during the year or general offseason laziness on the part of coaches or players (not likely), they will be a serious threat to the 9ers making it an NFC Championship appearance 3peat.

I'm a Pats fan and i'm pretty excited about Sunday. Think about it. Pats get a chance to end Ray Lewis' career at home in Foxboro, how perfect is that? Gonnabe a classic game, no matter the outcome. 

I love that ol' boy from the Ravens (LB Brendon Ayanbadejo) already jumped on Twitter for some trashtalk before NE even finished the Texans though. How hard is Brady in your head if you can't even wait to see the final score bro?!

Amazing post-season so far. Expecting even bigger and better things to come.

GO PATS!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Patriots are DONE, stick a fork in them.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, so it's gonna be the Harbaugh bowl huh? That really irks me. I almost don't wanna watch :/


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gobble gobble.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2013)

9ers Baby!............Kaepernicking!


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Jan 21, 2013)

The Harbowl.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 24, 2013)

Harbaughgeddon. 

Bunch of jive turkey gobblers:


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 8, 2013)

ARE YA'LL READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL????

Lets get this thread started again.......its football time fellas!!Its the start of the season so im not too up to date on the non-texas teamsI'll start my pics at week 3-4,once I get a idea of how the teams are doing.


GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................................................GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

blazinkill504 said:


> i cant wait till my saints play the redskins. sorry to hand you your first loss in the nfl rg3.


Well that's not something that happens very often  I like the Saints but I LOVE me some Redskins!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

Let's Go Saints!!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2016)

My team and my favorite Prez!!!! "This ones for Pat". Mr. Elway.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Brought this thread back from the dead


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

B166ER420 said:


> ARE YA'LL READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL????
> 
> Lets get this thread started again.......its football time fellas!!Its the start of the season so im not too up to date on the non-texas teamsI'll start my pics at week 3-4,once I get a idea of how the teams are doing.
> 
> ...


^^^


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Gruden gets outcoached too much. He gets beat once the other side adjusts to how he attacks. Look at the game with the Boys on monday night. Had no answer for Dallas blowing up thr A gap all night. Add the first place schedule, wins are going to be hard to get. He still hasn't beat a team over .500.
> But we will see.
> Sorry I will stop busting up the thread...


skins coaching has been bad... lol london fletcher exact quote about jim haslett, 
“He’s clueless as a defensive coordinator. He lacks attention to detail. He lacks feel on how to call a game. Some of the calls he used to call when I was playing were head-scratching. They were so bad, I used to change them, like, ‘We’re not running that.’ And we’d get off the field and he would ask, ‘Why did you change the call.’ (I would say), ‘Because that’s just a dumb call. That’s why I changed it.’
they might have bad coaching.... but the skins did beat the boyz with colt mccoy....
RIP Sean "MEAST" Taylor,,,, one of my all time favorite players to watch....


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm so happy we do not have to see that homerun swing vs the boys......that boy is a beast.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm so happy we do not have to see that homerun swing vs the boys......that boy is a beast.


me 2... gone way too soon....
roy williams had that same power, but lacked serious coverage skills...
still remember when roy williams laid the wood on emmitt in the hole and separated emmitts shoulder... when emmitt was a cardinal...
bill parcells on roy williams, "a biscuit short of a linebacker"


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 20, 2016)

I loved Sean Taylor. Was at the game immediately following his death. Not a dry eye in the place. Part of my grow room is dedicated to him. His death and the death of Len Bias are 2 I will never get over.


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> me 2... gone way too soon....
> roy williams had that same power, but lacked serious coverage skills...
> still remember when roy williams laid the wood on emmitt in the hole and separated emmitts shoulder... when emmitt was a cardinal...
> bill parcells on roy williams, "a biscuit short of a linebacker"


Oh,I was talking about Alfred Morris...running back for redskins....he did the home run swing in the Dallas in zone way to many time..


But yes..ST was one of the best...


----------



## led2076 (Aug 20, 2016)

!! PANTHERS !!


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I loved Sean Taylor. Was at the game immediately following his death. Not a dry eye in the place. Part of my grow room is dedicated to him. His death and the death of Len Bias are 2 I will never get over.


Not a football player but i'll never forget about when Hank Gathers collapsed and died on the court during a game on ESPN right after a rebound....RIP bro.
He led the nation in scoring and rebounding(32 and 13)he woulda been a great one!


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh yeah,almost forgot.....

GO COWBOYS!!!.............GO TEXANS!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2016)

Like 4.5 hours till kick off!!!!!!


----------



## Bose (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes can't wait for the national anthem. Then GO EAGLES


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 11, 2016)

Da Bears are going to suck again, its gonna be a rough season. 

Texans take down Chicago today ..I'm thinking 27-17


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Da Bears are going to suck again, its gonna be a rough season.
> 
> Texans take down Chicago today ..I'm thinking 27-17


Damn dude...... Good call! You were close!I know you hated to say it...lol.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 12, 2016)

Win or lose,if the rookie Prescott can handle at least six games...Tony Homo is done!


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 4, 2016)

@Gary Goodson

About Romo coming back because he will.The first bad game the crowd will be chanting for Prescott.I love me some Romo,but it's time to go,his prime has left him due to injuries.

I can hear it now .....PRESCOTT!!!,PRESCOTT!!!,PRESCOTT!!!....I'm not saying he's the future QB of the Cowboys....but he's making it look like it


----------



## adam_jones (Dec 29, 2016)

*Football* is a family of team sports that involve, to varying degrees, kicking a ball with the foot to score a goal. Unqualified, the word *football* is understood to refer to whichever form of *football* is the most popular in the regional context in which the word appears. i Like it


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 15, 2017)

Is this GreenBay vs Dallas the greatest playoff game ever played?


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 15, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Is this GreenBay vs Dallas the greatest playoff game ever played?


It's definitely in the top 3 that i've seen. I think superbowl 49 beats it , but I'm a little biased.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 22, 2017)

Pittsburg still good here right?


----------



## Organicus (Sep 12, 2018)

Try playing rugby , there is a lot of similarity’s to your game , only last’s 80 minutet’s .
Traveling to follow your team on away game’s , must be hell , because of the distance’s.
A true fan will alway’s go .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 13, 2018)

Detroit lose to the Jets 48-17 at home and the Lions solution ...change hand signals 
My season ended on day one 2018


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 15, 2018)

*GO Eagles!! *


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2018)

Brenshlus said:


> *GO Eagles!! *


Ouch but fair play LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2018)

Here we go again ...Gulp !


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2018)

Nobody admits to watching the Lions ...I feel ya


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nobody admits to watching the Lions ...I feel ya


Lions!!!!! Anytime the Brady bunch loses is a great day..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lions!!!!! Anytime the Brady bunch loses is a great day..


It was the first time since 2013 Detroit had a runner rush for over a hundred yards
I'm still pinching myself to see if it was a dream


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> It was the first time since 2013 Detroit had a runner rush for over a hundred yards
> I'm still pinching myself to see if it was a dream


It’s been a crazy season already, Browns win. Lol. Then there is my Colts


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> It’s been a crazy season already, Browns win. Lol. Then there is my Colts


The Browns beat the team that blew out the Lions 
Al Pacino is saying something about Any Given Sunday


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Browns beat the team that blew out the Lions
> Al Pacino is saying something about Any Given Sunday


I’m from Indy but live in Jacksonville area now, Jags beat Pats last week and the city is talking Super Bowl. Lose to Titans yesterday and score 6pts


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m from Indy but live in Jacksonville area now, Jags beat Pats last week and the city is talking Super Bowl. Lose to Titans yesterday and score 6pts


The need a running game badly


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm taking Detroit and no running game over Da Bears and Dallas in the second game


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 22, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm taking Detroit and no running game over Da Bears and Dallas in the second game


Cooper got me 35 fantasy points


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Cooper got me 35 fantasy points


Congrats the Lions did what they always do LOL


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 3, 2019)

Im thinking the LA Rams by 13 or 14 points. Should be a blow out?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Im thinking the LA Rams by 13 or 14 points. Should be a blow out?


LOL Somehow Brady must have broke his arm in that scenario


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 3, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> LOL Somehow Brady must have broke his arm in that scenario


Your prediction please?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Your prediction please?


Last team with the ball to score will win LOL
Patriots 24 Rams 23


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 3, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Im thinking the LA Rams by 13 or 14 points. Should be a blow out?


if LA can stop their run and short dump passes and sack Brady or hurry him, the Rams will win. but if has time, he will pick their secondary apart.

Pats 37, Rams 30


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2019)

No warm up just purely a well honed gift ...New NFL record


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 3, 2019)

Blow out right?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Blow out right?


Super Bowl number ZZZ is in the books


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 17, 2019)

Worst SB I've ever seen


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 2, 2020)

Who wins this?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Who wins this?


9ers by 2 touchdowns.....


----------



## Chip Green (Feb 2, 2020)

Patrick Mahomes looks like a lesbian.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 2, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Patrick Mahomes looks like a lesbian.


Would you kiss though? Be super honest!


----------



## jdog127 (Feb 3, 2020)

Way to go Chiefs!!! You guys waited 50 years for this.
And excuse me for not saying "we did it". I wasn't on the field. Lol hate when people say that.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 3, 2020)

Chip Green said:


> Patrick Mahomes looks like a lesbian.


Darlene from Rosanne lol


jdog127 said:


> Way to go Chiefs!!! You guys waited 50 years for this.
> And excuse me for not saying "we did it". I wasn't on the field. Lol hate when people say that.View attachment 4470663


I was born and raised in KC, moved to Colorado 8 years ago. I still haven't been able to get any sleep after that game. That whole post season run was incredible. The Texans game especially, KC was down 24-0 in the 2nd qtr and took it to halftime leading by 4 points!


----------



## jdog127 (Feb 3, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Darlene from Rosanne lol
> 
> I was born and raised in KC, moved to Colorado 8 years ago. I still haven't been able to get any sleep after that game. That whole post season run was incredible. The Texans game especially, KC was down 24-0 in the 2nd qtr and took it to halftime leading by 4 points!


 I currently live in Raymore Missouri. My neighborhood went crazy last night with gunshots and fireworks. The city is going nuts today. Lol.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 3, 2020)

jdog127 said:


> I currently live in Raymore Missouri. My neighborhood went crazy last night with gunshots and fireworks. The city is going nuts today. Lol.


Raymore, I used to live off Sunrise back in the early 90's


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 10, 2020)

This is awesome!!!!! Football is great!!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 16, 2020)

Bears and Vikings tonight.. Let's see if we can score some points now that dipshit Nagy won't be calling jet sweeps.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Bucs!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 31, 2021)

That is an obscene amount of draft picks to give Detroit for Stafford.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah I think folks scratching their heads a bit at that. I'm excited to see what he can do with a better team around him though.


----------

